# Mass Effect 3 Ende: Weitere Entwickler äußern sich über Biowares Reaktionen auf Fankritik



## icon1zed (26. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3 Ende: Weitere Entwickler äußern sich über Biowares Reaktionen auf Fankritik* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3 Ende: Weitere Entwickler äußern sich über Biowares Reaktionen auf Fankritik


----------



## Snortel (26. März 2012)

Falsche Info: Die "Retake Mass Effect" Bewegung hat KEIN Geld für ein neues Ende gesammelt.


----------



## Vordack (26. März 2012)

Den zweiten Absatz würde ich so unterschreiben.

'Wenn das hier so durchgeht werde ich einen Beschwerdebrief an Twentieth Century Fox schicken da sie in dem Film "Romeo + Julia" daß Ende nicht der heutigen Zeit angepasst haben (er ist Alki, sie Putze, haben 4 Kinder und Leben von Hartz 4, aber sie leben  )


----------



## Cyru (26. März 2012)

Snortel schrieb:


> Falsche Info: Die "Retake Mass Effect" Bewegung hat KEIN Geld für ein neues Ende gesammelt.



Japp, bitte ändern. Das Geld ging an eine gemeinnützige Stiftung nicht an BioWare.


----------



## JillValentine21 (26. März 2012)

Ich stimme Chuck Jordan voll und ganz zu. Vom Hocker gehauen hat mich das Ende von ME3 zugegeben auch nicht aber dieses rumgeheule der Spielergemeinde jedesmal finde ich mittlerweile nur noch lächerlich echt. Mal ehrlich wenn ihr euch ein Buch kauft geht ihr doch auch nicht zu dem Autor und fordert dass er/sie das Buch nochmal neu schreibt oder umändert nur weil euch das Ende nicht gefällt.

Man kann auch einfach ne Woche oder so abwarten bis es Wertungen oder so zu dem Spiel gibt sich es in Ruhe anschauen und dann kaufen.

Und außerdem was soll das überhaupt was bringt bitte ein "Besseres" Ende? Ende heißt das Spiel ist vorbei und fertig danach kommt nichts mehr ein anderes Ende ändert daran auch nichts.

Bioware hat eine gelungene Mass Effect Reihe abgeliefert das Spiel hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und mit dieser Meinung stehe ich ja nicht alleine und trotzdem wird mit Undankbarkeit nur so rumgeworfen traurig.


----------



## LostHero (26. März 2012)

> Empörte Fans hatten sogar die Aktion "Retake Mass Effect" ins Leben gerufen, die Geld für die Entwicklung eines alternativen Finales des Weltraum-Rollenspiels sammeln wollte.



Omg... are you serious? PC Games.... 

Retakemasseffect hat nie und wird nie geld für Bioware für neue Enden sammeln.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

Stimmt, sie haben Childs Play nur instrumentalisiert, um für ihre persönlichen Wünsche Gehör zu finden.
Viel besser..
Zitat Child's Play: "Child’s Play cannot be a tool to draw attention to a cause.  Child’s Play must be the Cause. "


----------



## DrProof (26. März 2012)

Snortel schrieb:


> Falsche Info: Die "Retake Mass Effect" Bewegung hat KEIN Geld für ein neues Ende gesammelt.


 
Dein Hinweis auf die Falschaussage ist richtig! 
Liebe solche Sätze


----------



## MarauderShields (26. März 2012)

Ja ja, künstlerische Freiheit, Vision... dass das Ende einfach kein bisschen durchdacht, schlecht geschrieben und mit tausend Löchern daher kommt ist eine echt tolle Vision. 
Sollens sies so lassen, aber dann bitte auch dazu stehen das sie mist produziert haben und keine Kunst. Das Indiana Jones eine Atombombenexplosion in einem Kühlschrank überlebt hat würde ja auch niemand Kunst nennen. Das Kunst gegurke kann ich echt nicht mehr hören, sagt wenigstens das es schlechte Kunst ist.


----------



## IllFredo (26. März 2012)

Für alle ziemlich lesenswert, die noch immer nicht ganz verstehen wieso die Leute von dem Ende so besonders angepisst sind, eine Liste der Bioware Versprechungen:

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/355/index/10056886


----------



## Cyru (26. März 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> Ja ja, künstlerische Freiheit, Vision... dass das Ende einfach kein bisschen durchdacht, schlecht geschrieben und mit tausend Löchern daher kommt ist eine echt tolle Vision.
> Sollens sies so lassen, aber dann bitte auch dazu stehen das sie mist produziert haben und keine Kunst. Das Indiana Jones eine Atombombenexplosion in einem Kühlschrank überlebt hat würde ja auch niemand Kunst nennen. Das Kunst gegurke kann ich echt nicht mehr hören, sagt wenigstens das es schlechte Kunst ist.


 
Nein Kunst darf man nicht kritisieren, dafür gibt es ja Kunst. So kommts mir zumindest vor. Und Kunst kann man alles nennen es gibt ja 1000 und mehr unterschiedliche Definitionen dafür


----------



## Kerusame (26. März 2012)

zu hrn. jordan:

ich finde den ansatz zur kunst lächerlich... es gibt sicherlich künstlerische spiele, welche durchaus kunstwert haben, beispielsweise "heavy rain", allerdings ist die masse der spiele nur ein produkt zu unterhaltungszwecken und ein künstlerischer hintergrund ist nicht vorhanden - siehe shooter, racing games, sport games,...
nur aufgrund einiger weniger spiele mit künstlerischem hintergrund kann man doch nicht sagen dass alle computerspiele = kunst sind. das ist so als würd ich behaupten "lady gaga" macht kunst. das is keine kunst, reiner komerz. somit sollte es sich auch wie jedes andere kommerzielle produkt nach den kunden richten.



zum allgemeinen:

ich finde das ende nicht gerade prickelnd, wenig aufschlussreich und recht stumpf. allerdings, ist es ja eigentlich das "ende vom ende" - sieht man den ganzen dritten teil als ende an, ist es doch ein gelungenes ende.
ob man nun die endsequenz + die letzten ~5min des spiels ändert,... nunja auch wenn ich mir einen anderen abschluss wünschen würde, wären das meiner meinung nach verschwendete ressourcen. dann sollen sie lieber ne kurzfilmreihe aller assassins creed machen um das ende aufzuwerten und die fans zu befrieden.
mittlerweile find ich auch dass es zu spät is um n alternatives ende nachzuschieben. in biowares sinn, wie auch im sinn der spieler wäre es wenn man das nächste mal vor release nochmal alles am game durchprobiert, diverse stellen eventuell nochmal überarbeitet und sich nicht von release-terminen hetzen lässt. aber auch das regt die community wieder auf, immerhin gibt es dann eine release-verschiebung, was keiner gerne sieht. vielleicht sollte man release-termine erst festsetzen wenn man schon gold-status erreicht hat. aber EA gibt ja die termine vor.
ach im endeffekt ist es doch wie in jedem buisness, der chef gibt nen termin vor wanns fertig sein soll, auch wenn er vom schreibtisch seines büros aus keine probleme sieht. das bringt die arbeiter unter enormen druck sodass fehler passieren oder einsparungen gemacht werden müssen, und ruck zuck wird aus qualität quantität.

EA-Studios lassen momentan alle nach was qualität angeht... vermutlich braucht EA dieses jahr nochmal 2 mrd. mehr auf der gewinnseite um wieder 100 mio. in unnütze werbung zu stecken oder so.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHV-bUVL5dA


----------



## tomjane7 (26. März 2012)

Das Argument mit der Kunst ist so ein Blödsinn.
Kunst kann durchaus auch eine Art Auftragsarbeit sein, die mit dem Kunden abgestimmt und nach seinen Wünschen verändert wird. Michelangelo hat Fresken in der Sixtinischen Kapelle z.T. übermalt, als sie dem Papst nicht gepasst haben. Sie diese deswegen keine Kunst?
Nach der Logik dürfte man auch keine Patches nachliefern, schließlich gehören Fehler zum Kunstwerk dazu.
Nasen wie Levine bilden sich ein, sie machen Kunst, haben den Begriff aber nicht verstanden.
Klar darf und soll Bioware den Schrott korrigieren, schließlich leben Spiele von interaktiven Spielern, nicht passiven BEtrachtern/Lesern.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

Kunst darf kritisiert, aber nicht verurteilt werden, weil jeder etwas anderes darunter versteht. Aber schön zu sehen, dass einige Meinungen allgemeingültigkeit beanspruchen. Ich bin kein Kunstfreak, sehe das Spiel inkl Ende aber trotzdem als solches an.

Super Arbeit die manche leisten. Einmal traut sich eine Spieleschmiede mehr rauszudrücken, als Action geballer.
Vielleicht war Biowares Gedanke ja :Und wenn nur ein Bruchteil Kunst darin erblickt, und nur ein bisschen, dann wars das wert.

PS: Jemand entdeckt Kunst in einem Werk,
Jemand anders tut das nicht. 
Wer hat nun Recht, die Mehrheit? lol
Mit welchem Mittel wird das Ergebnis entschieden?

Wie wenn Farbenblinde versuchen zu beweisen, es gäbe keine Farbe. Nur Schwarz /weiss.
Vielleicht trefft ihr irgendwann mal auf solche Extremaphile, dann merkt ihr wie Hoffnungslos dies Unterfangen ist.
Besonders weil der Farbenblinde nichts einsehen will, selbst mit Metaphern wie diesen nicht.
Wie auch, man kann es ihm auch nicht beweisen. Nur er selber könnte hinterfragen: Wäre es möglich?....dass andere es anders sehen?....=> Toleranz/Fanatismus. Hier entscheided sichs.

Und darum hat Kunst schon immer gespalten. Und wird es immer tun.


> Klar darf und soll Bioware den Schrott korrigieren, schließlich leben  Spiele von interaktiven Spielern, nicht passiven BEtrachtern/Lesern


Was du forderst ist, dass sie es nahezu jedem Recht machen. Tada, Kommerz. Ob du dir dessen bewusst bist?


----------



## VipersStrike21 (26. März 2012)

Ist doch völlig egal ob "Kunst oder Kommerz", bei beidem ist Kritik normalerweise erlaubt und sogar willkommen. Vergessen wir also den unnötigen Kommentar  von Chuck Jordan und sind wir lieber froh, dass sich Bioware der Kritik annimmt.


----------



## MarauderShields (26. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Super Arbeit die manche leisten. Einmal traut sich eine Spieleschmiede mehr rauszudrücken, als Action geballer.


omg. Eine Spielereihe die von Teil zu Teil mehr auf Massenmarkt Action-Geballer ausgelegt wurde hat dieses Prädikant nun wirklich nicht verdient. Zumal es bei den Problemen zum Ende nicht darum geht das man nicht rumballert, ein fehlender Boss-Fight und ist nur ein Punkt unter vielen. 
Es ist auch nicht das Problem das sie sich etwas getraut haben, das Problem ist das Ende einerseits das komplette Gegenteil dessen ist was in der Pre-Releas Phase versprochen wurde (Denn leuten andauernd etwas zu versprechen und dann das Gegenteil zu liefen ist keine Kunst) und darum dass das Ende zuviele Logikprobleme hat. Als hätte es jemand geschrieben der nie zuvor was von Mass Effect gehört hat.


----------



## IllFredo (26. März 2012)

MarauderShields schrieb:


> omg. Eine Spielereihe die von Teil zu Teil mehr auf Massenmarkt Action-Geballer ausgelegt wurde hat dieses Prädikant nun wirklich nicht verdient. Zumal es bei den Problemen zum Ende nicht darum geht das man nicht rumballert, ein fehlender Boss-Fight und ist nur ein Punkt unter vielen.
> Es ist auch nicht das Problem das sie sich etwas getraut haben, das Problem ist das Ende einerseits das komplette Gegenteil dessen ist was in der Pre-Releas Phase versprochen wurde (Denn leuten andauernd etwas zu versprechen und dann das Gegenteil zu liefen ist keine Kunst) und darum dass das Ende zuviele Logikprobleme hat. Als hätte es jemand geschrieben der nie zuvor was von Mass Effect gehört hat.


 
Genau! Ich kann nicht vor Release Versprechungen machen mit "Es wird kein Ende mit Wahlmöglichkeit A,B oder C geben (welche Ironie!!!!)", oder " es wird 16 komplett unterschiedliche Enden geben", dann aus Termingründen und/oder Geldgier (man kann es ja als DLC verkaufen) das unvollständige Ende schnell hinschustern, 3 mal den Farbkonverter anwerfen um Rot, Grün und Blau in eine völlig identische Zwischensequenz einfügen, damit sämtliche Versprechen die gemacht wurden brechen und mich dann hinter "ABER ES IST DOCH KUNST" verstecken! Das zieht nicht!


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

@ MarauderShields Wie kann man in einem Absatz so unglaublich viel Verdrehen? du hast es nicht nur um 180° verdreht, du hast sogar neue Verdrehungsdimensionen erschaffen. Schwarz-weiss sehen pur. Es gibt keine definierte Schwelle ab der etwas als Kunst gesehen wird. Aber der Versuch wird im Keim verurteilt und bestraft. Das war meine Aussage. Wenn du den Text nicht verstehst, antworte nicht darauf.
@Fredo.
lol, Sag doch gleich, sie bekräftigen die Entscheidung dass Shepard weiblich sein kann, mit Kunst. Du legst hier Worte und Argumentationen in den Mund anderer. Das Spiel und Ende als ganzes wird als Kunst bezeichnet, nicht der Pinselstrich oder hier : Die Mechanik der Wahlmöglichkeit. Was für Enden willst du denn haben? A,X,U,P,Z,H,R,B? Unterschied? die Buchstaben. Immer, die Buchstaben.


Btw, "Kunst oder Kommerz", ist nicht egal, Kritik ist bei beiden Erlaubt, stimmt. Aber eines Lebt davon, dem anderen schadets. 
Eines will eine Aussage machen. Das andere nur Asche.

EDIT: Hab vergessen willkürlich 27 Ausrufezeichen einzufügen. 
Bitte selbst vervollständigen, andere können das besser als ich ; "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Und bitte die Interpunktion gedanklich so abändern, dass ich in einem Satz =>75<= (krass) Worte unterbringe. ginge das?


----------



## MarauderShields (26. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> @ MarauderShields Wie kann man in einem Absatz so unglaublich viel Verdrehen? du hast es nicht nur um 180° verdreht, du hast sogar neue Verdrehungsdimensionen erschaffen. Schwarz-weiss sehen pur. Es gibt keine definierte Schwelle ab der etwas als Kunst gesehen wird. Aber der Versuch wird im Keim verurteilt und bestraft. Das war meine Aussage. Wenn du den Text nicht verstehst, antworte nicht darauf.
> !"


Aber das war kunst! Du darfst nicht sagen ich hätte irgendwas verdreht, mein Post war Kunst!


----------



## robotbug (26. März 2012)

Also ich hab in ME 3 ziemlich viel geballert, ziemlich wenig Nebenmissionen gemacht-wie es sich ja in einem modernen Rollenspiel gehört....(Sarkasmus für die Leute, dies net verstehen). 

Klar kann man Spiele als Kunst betrachten, doch (leider) gibts Leute, die in allem eine Art von Kunst sehen (oh, ein Sack Reis ist umgefallen-grandios! Diese Eleganz, diese Ästhetik...wieder Sarkasmus). Nur bei Spielen ist es so, wie mit den meisten Kunstarten: für manche sind gelungene shooter Kunst, für andere Rennspiele. 

Wie extrem der Kunstgeschmack gehen kann beweisen z.B. diese zwei Künstler: Piero Manzoni, er hat seine Exkremente in Dosen verpackt und diese dann teuer verkauft. Wim Delvoye, er hat ein Maschine entwickelt, die Fäkalien herstellt. Was diese zwei "Künstler" mit so was ausdrücken wollen wird mir persönlich nie ersichtlich sein...

Aber zurück zu den games: ich definiere ein Spiel dann als Kunst, wenn es in sich einen vollkommenen stimmigen Eindruck bildet. 
Sonst gilt leider bei vielen Firmen: *it´s not a bug-it´s a feature! *


----------



## JPKocher (26. März 2012)

Dass sich Leute über das Ende von Serien aufregen ist nicht neu. So geschehen beim Buch-Tod von Sherlock Holmes anno 1893: "Doyle erhielt im Folgenden viele Briefe von Lesern der  Detektivgeschichten, die sich empört über das abrupte Ende der  Geschichten äußerten, über 20.000 Kunden kündigten zudem das Abonnement  des Strand-Magazins." (Quelle: Wikipedia)


----------



## robotbug (26. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> @ MarauderShields Wie kann man in einem Absatz so unglaublich viel Verdrehen? du hast es nicht nur um 180° verdreht, du hast sogar neue Verdrehungsdimensionen erschaffen. Schwarz-weiss sehen pur. Es gibt keine definierte Schwelle ab der etwas als Kunst gesehen wird. Aber der Versuch wird im Keim verurteilt und bestraft. Das war meine Aussage. Wenn du den Text nicht verstehst, antworte nicht darauf.
> @Fredo.
> lol, Sag doch gleich, sie bekräftigen die Entscheidung dass Shepard weiblich sein kann, mit Kunst. Du legst hier Worte und Argumentationen in den Mund anderer. Das Spiel und Ende als ganzes wird als Kunst bezeichnet, nicht der Pinselstrich oder hier : Die Mechanik der Wahlmöglichkeit. Was für Enden willst du denn haben? A,X,U,P,Z,H,R,B? Unterschied? die Buchstaben. Immer, die Buchstaben.
> 
> ...



Du kommst ja mal wieder in Fahrt! Hast Dir schon wieder ein paar Opfer gesucht...  aber hey, wil kein beef mit dir haben! alles cool, dude! Jedem seine Kunst sein lassen. Einige hier würden auch behaupten , du regst dich zu sehr KUNSTlich auf.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (26. März 2012)

Ist es nicht kommerz, einen haufen Versprechungen zu machen, um Käufer anzulocken und um sie dann so in den Allerwertesten zu treten?

Kunst hin oder her, das kann ich persönlich nicht gutheißen.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

> Aber das war kunst! Du darfst nicht sagen ich hätte irgendwas verdreht, mein Post war Kunst!


Dein Post war ein Zeugnis.
Damit beweist du, dass du wirklich nicht begriffen hast, was Kunst ist, oder sein kann. 

http://www.handelsblatt-shop.com/images/698593.R1.jpg
Das ist für dich auch nur eine geschmolzene zerschlagene Uhr. Ein Kranker Traum von jemandem.
Nicht eine logische Aussage. Nur Zerstörungswahn eines Psychopathen. Stimmts?
Du hast von Kunst bewiesenermaßen soviel Ahnung wie mein Taschenmesser. 
Super Praktisch und materialistisch.

@Robot 


> Einige hier würden auch behaupten , du regst dich zu sehr KUNSTlich auf.


Hajo, darum parodier ich auch all die Ausrufezeichen und hate posts ^^   Du weisst doch was Ironie und Parodien aussagen wollen?
Nettes Wortspiel übrigens, hätt noch ein wenig tiefer gehen -K-önnen.

@
*JPKocher*
Man könnte denken, nach über 100 Jahren hätte jemand daraus gelernt.
Naja, war auch nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## robotbug (26. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Dein Post war ein Zeugnis.
> Damit beweist du, dass du wirklich nicht begriffen hast, was Kunst ist, oder sein kann.
> 
> http://www.handelsblatt-shop.com/images/698593.R1.jpg
> ...



Jetzt mal im ernst: Du verstehst wirklich nicht, wenn Dich mal einer-ich sags mal auf gut Deutsch-einfach nur verarscht. 

Und zu Salvador Dalis Uhren: woher soll er das auch wissen, wenn er nicht gerade Kunst studiert hat? Oder weisst du, dass die Uhren für Dali die Beständigkeit der Erinnerung darstellen soll? Komm mal wieder runter, wir sind hier net alle so gebildet wie Du. (Sarkasmus, nur für dich erklärt)


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

> Du verstehst wirklich nicht, wenn Dich mal einer-ich sags mal auf gut Deutsch-einfach nur verarscht.


Er bemängelt, dass für ihn so willkürliche Zugeständnis des Status" Kunst" an Mass Effect, und das Problem, dass seiner Ansicht nach, alles mit "das ist Kunst" als Totschlagargument abgeblockt wird.
Kurz; nur weil jemand schreit es sei Kunst, muss es noch keine Kunst sein. Sein 1 Satzer sollte dies verdeutlichen.
Ich frage mich ob du überhaupt begriffen hast, was er meint. 

Ich weiss nicht genau was Dali mit den Uhren ausdrücken wollte . Dachte an sowas wie vergänglichkeit des Seins, oder so ähnlich. Danke für den Hinweis.
Aber trotzdem spreche ich dem Bild keinen Kunststatus ab. Nur weil ich nicht verstehe wieso.
Es gibt Tausende die es verstehen. Da kann also was dran sein.
Es gibt auch Tausende, die Mass Effect diesen Status zusprechen.
Hier jetzt die "absolut unbegreifliche" Parallele

A. sagt: Keine Ahnung warum Dali Kunst sein soll.
B. sagt: Keine Ahnung warum ME Kunst sein soll. 
Dali ist trotzdem Kunst, Tausend Andere bestätigen.
ME ist keine Kunst...Tausend Andere bestätigen auch.
(und eine Fäkalien Maschine ist ME nicht gerade, wie Robots Extrembeispiel ausdrücken soll)

Alles Logisch, ne?

Und versuch mal nicht ganze Romane zu quoten.


----------



## Atuan (26. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Kurz; nur weil jemand schreit es sei Kunst, muss es noch keine Kunst sein.


*hust*


CyrionXS schrieb:


> Jemand entdeckt Kunst in einem Werk,
> Jemand anders tut das nicht.
> Wer hat nun Recht, die Mehrheit? lol
> Mit welchem Mittel wird das Ergebnis entschieden?





CyrionXS schrieb:


> Es gibt keine definierte Schwelle ab der etwas als Kunst gesehen wird.


Ich würde mal sagen,


CyrionXS schrieb:


> Damit beweist du, dass du wirklich nicht begriffen hast, was Kunst ist, oder sein kann.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *CyrionXS*
> ...


Weil Jemand schreit es ist keine Kunst, kann es trotzdem Kunst sein
einseitige*hust*denk*hust*richtung*hust


> Wer hat nun Recht, die Mehrheit? lol


Eben drum=>nein!. Muss man dir so eine einfache Frage beantworten?Im Forum sind zudem die Hater die Mehrheit. Got it?


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *CyrionXS*
> ...


Warum legt ihr dann eine fest, und behauptet allgemeingültig, es sei keine Kunst`?  weil ihr nichts seht? 
Weil ihr die Mehrheit seid?


> Ich würde mal sagen...,


Dass du nix begreifst. Und ich scheinbar jede rhetorische Frage noch beantworten muss, damit du sie verstehst. 
Ich dachte echt nicht, dass man so einfache rhetorische Formulierungen falsch auslegen kann. Dazu gehört viel Fantasie , Respekt.


----------



## robotbug (26. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Und ich scheinbar jede Rhetorische Frage noch beantworten muss, damit du sie verstehst.
> Ich dachte echt nicht, dass man so einfache Rhetorische Formulierungen falsch auslegen kann. Dafür gehört viel Fantasie dazu, Respekt.


 
Du verdrehst mal wieder die Aussagen, bis sie Dir passen. Mal ist für dich Kunst nicht genau definierbar und hat fliessende Übergänge, dann aber kritisierst Du das verständnis , was Kunst bedeutet und wie andere sie auffassen und verstehen. Du widersprichst Dir selber-was auch zeigt, warum Du Deine Beiträge so oft überarbeiten musst.


----------



## JCFR (26. März 2012)

Ach, jetzt ist es auf einmal "Kunst"... und ich dachte immer Kunst hängt in Museen oder Ausstellungen. 
Für mich sind Games in erster Linie Unterhaltung... oder geht jemand in den neuesten Kino-Bluckbuster mit den neuesten 3D-Effekten und sagt anschließend: Wow, das war richtig große Kunst? 
Aber egal. Was "Kunst" ist oder nicht hängt  von dem persönlichen Standpunkt ab. Für manche ist eine tropfende Badewanne schon ein Kunstwerk. 

Auf jeden Fall würde ein Kino-Film, dessen Ende mich enttäuscht wohl kaum in meinem DVD-Regal landen... und bei einem Film ist man  immerhin nur passiver Zuschauer. 
Bei einem RPG, in dem man agiert, an der Handlung Teil hat und Entscheidungen mit globalen Auswirkungen auf die SPielwelt trifft, ist es jedoch mehr als ärgerlich, wenn selbige am Ende keinen Einfluss haben und man nach 20H dasitzt und denkt: "Hm, dafür habe ich also mein Bestes gegeben?" 
Und zu behaupten, es gäbe ein Dutzend Enden, wenn sich diese nur MINIMALST voneinander unterscheiden ist eine Frechheit. 
Und den Herren von LucasArts hab ich nur eines zu sagen: "Glaubt  ihr, euer Star Wars wäre auch noch so erfolgreich geworden, wenn am Ende Darth Vader gewonnen hätte? Oder Wenn Die Rebellion gesigt, dafür aber Luke, Leia, Han, Chewie und alle anderen draufgegangen wären?"
ich denke, ihr verwechselt Kunst mit Kommerz. Und wer kommerziell erfolgreich sein will sollte sich schon etwas nach seiner Zielgruppe richten!


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

Dann schau dir an was genau ich überarbeite. Hast du nicht gemacht, aber urteilen kannst du.
Mehr als Grammatikfehler oder Ergänzungen, damit Leser wie du nicht jeden akademischen Fehler bemängeln, findest du nicht. 

Aber ja ich verdrehe meine Aussagen. Du weisst auch besser was ich gemeint habe. Korrekt?
Dass ein fliessender Übergang des Kunststatus und (fehlendes) Kunstverständnis sich nicht ausschliessen, verbirgt sich irgendwie nur dir.
Es besteht eine offensichtliche Inkompatibilität zwischen deiner und meiner Logik.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

> Bei einem RPG, in dem man agiert, an der Handlung Teil hat und  Entscheidungen mit globalen Auswirkungen auf die SPielwelt trifft,


ME war nie mehr als Ein Action Spiel mit RPG-Elementen. Und du hattest nie Entscheidungen mit globalen Auswirkungen. Die Größte war die Rettung der Quarianer Flotte. Und das waren keine 13 Millionen Quarianer. 3.8 Millionen Menschen starben pro Tag auf der Erde in ME3.
Deine Vorstellung vom Spiel und das Spiel selber differieren einfach. Mehr nicht. 


> Aber egal. Was "Kunst" ist oder nicht hängt  von dem persönlichen Standpunkt ab.


Stimmt. Für dich ist es halt keine Kunst.
Für andere Schon. Wenn du deiner Aussage folgst, haben sie ein Recht darauf es als Kunst zu sehen.
Du kannst es also nicht für alle zur "nicht-kunst" definieren.
Oder kannst du es doch? wer weiss was für Mächte ein jeder hier noch hat.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

ME3 Indoctrination Theory & DLC "Ending" Proof - YouTube
Ansehen, und reflektieren. Dass ich nicht mal selber zu 100% hinter den Aussagen des Sprechers stehe, sollte umso mehr Grund für die anderen sein, es sich reinzuziehn..(*hoff*) 
Ein Schmeckerli: Es wird gezeigt, wie Shepard die Augen des Illusive mans bekommt,sofern er blau wählt. (16:45).
Wer jetzt noch sagt, es steckt nicht mehr dahinter, verdrängt schlichtweg.

Sich nicht mit den Argumenten der Gegenseite auseinanderzusetzen, vernichtet jede Diskussion.
Seid keine Hate Flamer, bitte.

PS: Hab nie der Indoktrination Theorie geglaubt, vielleicht lag ich auch selber falsch. Habe das Gefühl Biowäre hat mich /uns absichtlich auf die falsche Fährte geführt. Die Twitter Einträge unterstützen das.

Aber eines ist sicher. Es wird so einige Ohs und ahs geben. bald. Ganz abgesehen von der kunst diskussion


----------



## Zelias (26. März 2012)

> Chuck Jordan, ehemaliger Entwickler von Lucasarts, äußerte sich anders: Jetzt da Computerspiele endlich als Kunst angesehen würden, sei es enttäuschend zu sehen, "dass es für die meisten Spieler eben doch nur ein Produkt ist. Wenn man die Vision eines Entwickler-Teams zerstört, um den Wünschen der Fans gerecht zu werden, überschreitet man die Grenze zwischen Kunst und Kommerz".


 
Grenze zwischen Kunst und Kommerz? Diese ist meiner Meinung nach doch schon längst von Bioware überschritten worden durch solchen Unfug wie Day One DLCs die doch recht wesentliche Teile der Story enthalten (From Ashes). Persönlich bin ich auch der Meinung das Videospiele Kunst sein können, bloß dann soll die Kunst vollständig präsentiert werden und nicht in Stücken. Was ein alternatives Ende angeht, die Indoktrinationstheorie würde hier einige Twists ermöglichen, ich bezweifele aber, dass die Fans (mich eingeschlossen) restlos zufrieden sein werden. Gerade bei Mass Effekt geht es um lieb gewonnene Charaktere, um Emotionen, ob das funktioniert wenn man das neue Ende ansieht nachdem man das Spiel ein paar Wochen beiseite gelegt hat?


----------



## TimeShift (26. März 2012)

zum Thema "Indoktrination" sag ich nur ein Beispiel:

Wenn man mit Garrus die letzte Mission bestritten hat, sieht man ihn am Boden liegen, tot, in einer roten Blutlache.

jetzt spulen wir gerade mal zurück zu Mass Effect 2 zu der Mission auf Omega, wo man Garrus rekrutiert und wo er vom Kanonenboot angeschossen und fast tödlich verwundet wird. Na, welche Farbe hat sein Blut, hm?

Kurz und knapp: Ganz sicher nicht ROT 

Kleiner, aber feiner Farbfehler, der nur einem Reaper passieren kann. Die haben ja kein Blut...

und zum Thema DLC sag ich nur noch das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

> Wenn man mit Garrus die letzte Mission bestritten hat, sieht man ihn am Boden liegen, tot, in einer roten Blutlache.


Meinst du in der "Reaper zerschnetzelt Shepard" szene? Ich finds einfach nicht. I wanna know^^ (Oder späßelst du grad nur )

@Zelias
Nicht jeder hat das Spiel bereits durchgespielt. Es scheint ne große Auflösung zu werden. Und obs was kosten wird weiss niemand. Bioware hat jedenfalls Potential damit in die Geschichte einzugehen, wenn sie einen krassen DLC abgeben, und viele tausende Spieler verblüffen. (Sofern sich diese nicht in ihre Meinung festgefahren haben)


----------



## TimeShift (26. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Meinst du in der "Reaper zerschnetzelt Shepard" szene? Ich finds einfach nicht. I wanna know^^


GENAU in der Szene, jupps. Die Charaktere, die dann dort liegen, sind mehr oder minder Zufall. Allerdings liegt, egal wen man mit hat, derjenige IMMER in einer roten Blutlache. AUCH Garrus....


----------



## Zelias (26. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Bioware hat jedenfalls Potential damit in die Geschichte einzugehen, wenn sie einen krassen DLC abgeben, und viele tausende Spieler verblüffen. (Sofern sich diese nicht in ihre Meinung festgefahren haben)


 
Ja da hast du recht, die Möglichkeit besteht durchaus, am Ende des Tages muss man dann sehen wie es sich 'anfühlt'. Das Bioware gute Storys erzählen kann haben sie im Verlauf von Mass Effect 1-3 hinreichend oft bewiesen. Hoffen wir das die Auflösung wirklich so gut und befriedigend wird wie es die Reihe verdient hat.



TimeShift schrieb:


> GENAU in der Szene, jupps. Die Charaktere, die dann dort liegen, sind mehr oder minder Zufall. Allerdings liegt, egal wen man mit hat, derjenige IMMER in einer roten Blutlache. AUCH Garrus....


 
Ja, interessantes Detail, frage wäre halt ob es gewollt ist oder ob Bioware nur vergessen hat den Fall zu berücksichtigen das Garrus da liegt.


----------



## TimeShift (26. März 2012)

Zelias schrieb:


> Ja, interessantes Detail, frage wäre halt ob es gewollt ist oder ob Bioware nur vergessen hat den Fall zu berücksichtigen das Garrus da liegt.


 
ich sags mal so: ENTWEDER es ist ein Bug - in DEM Fall hat Bioware EXTREMST nachgelassen, wenn sie in genau dieser Szene so einen Patzer einbauen, der ein Stimmungskiller wäre - ODER aber es ist ein Beleg dafür, dass da noch etwas kommt - DANN wäre Bioware allerdings wirklich DREIST, weil sie das "eigentliche" Ende quasi nur in Häppchen verabreichen und so die Spieler quasi dazu nötigen, nochmal ZUSÄTZLICH Geld springen zu lassen, damit man das Ende auch erleben kann....

beides kommt aber aufs Gleiche raus: Der Spieler - immerhin zahlender Kunde - wird geschröpft wie eine Weihnachtsgans und ausgequetscht, bis kein Tröpfchen mehr in ihm drin ist.

DLC ist EIGENTLICH was nettes - es soll die Geschichte und das drumherum verbessern, Details, die auf der Strecke geblieben sind, näher beleuchten. Am ENDE dagegen rumzupfuschen ist, als wäre die "normale" Version von Herr der Ringe dort zu Ende gewesen, wo Frodo und Sam, umgeben von Lava am Schicksalsberg quasi gestorben wären - und der "Rest" wäre entweder auf einer Extra-DVD oder später im Director's Cut erschienen...


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

Ok, habs auch gesehen. Würde Garrus aber am Ende, wenn man ihn als Mitstreiter mitnimmt, nicht auch aus der Normandy aussteigen? ...


----------



## Baerschke (26. März 2012)

Mir hat das Ende sehr gut gefallen. Wenn ein Zyklus durchbrochen wird, der Jahrtausende (Jahrmillionen?) bestand hatte, kann es danach nicht in den bisher gekannten Bahnen weiter gehen. Es ist selten, dass es am Ende von Spielen so ein unerwartetes Ende gibt.

Es ist kein Ende, bei dem ich in Freude ausbreche, weil die Geschichte sich zum guten wendet, aber es ist eins, das mich emotional mitnimmt. So sehr wie bei keinem anderen Spiel der letzten Jahre.

Damit hat BioWare gezeigt, dass sie immer noch für gute Story zu haben sind. Nach der Enttäuschung DA2, endlich wieder ein Meisterwerk!


----------



## SpieleKing (26. März 2012)

Also da sie Computer spiele machen um geld zu machen (darum geht es nonmal in der Spiele industrie) sollte man auch auf die wünsche der Kunden eingehen!
Bin zwar auch der meinung das Spiele kunst sind, doch kann man diese weder mit büchern oder bildern vergleichen, da man in büchern und bei bildern keine erweiterungen kaufen kann  die einzig aun alleine dem profit dienen, auch wen sie dadurch die geschichte werweiter.
Sprich, auch in der Spiele Industrie sollte es heißen   
'der Kunde ist könig'!


----------



## Baerschke (26. März 2012)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Bin zwar auch der meinung das Spiele kunst sind, doch kann man diese weder mit büchern oder bildern vergleichen, da man in büchern und bei bildern keine erweiterungen kaufen kann die einzig aun alleine dem profit dienen,


 
Doch, kann man. Auch bei Büchern gibt es Fortsetzungen, Ergänzungen und Änderungen. Nicht immer zum guten.
(Mit Schrecken erinnere ich mich an den letzten Band der Zwerge von Heitz.)


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

Ach komm Timeshift.
Einige können eher was mit Interpretationsoffenen Enden anfangen.
Ein neues DLC -Ende wird auch hauptsächlch von den unzufriedenen, "Verschwörungstheorie" (wie sie gerne sagen) verachtenden Spielerschaft gewünscht. 
Habe das Gefühl, dass Spieler die mit Mind-fuc* Filmen wie Inception,Shutter Island, Machinist, PI, The Jacket, Jacbos Ladder, The Fountain etc was anfangen können, auch mit dem ME Ende weniger Probleme haben. *Hypothese aufstell*



> da man in büchern und bei bildern keine erweiterungen kaufen kann  die einzig aun alleine dem profit dienen


Saw Teil MCXXXVI
The Transporter Teil X
OngBak 3

Wieviele Film fortsetzungen wurden nur der Knete nach gescheffelt? 
Hier würde ausnahmsweise ein Teil der Spielerschaft zufriedengestellt werden, der selbst danach verlangt!
Der andere Teil hätts auch so gekauft


----------



## TimeShift (26. März 2012)

Baerschke schrieb:


> Doch, kann man. Auch bei Büchern gibt es Fortsetzungen, Ergänzungen und Änderungen. Nicht immer zum guten.
> (Mit Schrecken erinnere ich mich an den letzten Band der Zwerge von Heitz.)


 
Entschuldigung, aber könntest du mir ein Referenzwerk nennen, wo die letzten 20 Seiten eines Buches fehlen und diese dann später in einem separaten, kostenpflichtigen "Extrapack für Leseratten" nachgereicht werden?

Bei Bildern ist auch üblich, dass man für sie ein Glas, einen Filter, einen Rahmen oder einen feineren Druck bzw. eine gepflegtere Leinwand bekommen könnte....aber jetzt stellen wir uns mal vor, wenn man erstmal "nur" die obere Hälfte eines Portraits zu Gesicht bekommt und dann nochmal für jedes Extrastück eines Bildes NOCHMAL zahlen darf.

Darum geht es ja. Das Spiel ist kein Kunstwerk, da es noch nicht komplett ist. Das "Ende" wird via DLC drangepfropft werden, wofür man dann NOCHMAL zahlen muss.

Dann hat man im schlechtesten Fall keine 60 Euro für ein "Kunstwerk" ausgegeben, das komplett sein sollte, sondern 90 (From Ashes gehört ebenfalls zum Gesamtkunstwerk - und ich bin mir sicher, dass Bioware das "neue" Ende auch für 15 Euro als DLC anbieten wird) oder sogar noch mehr.

Das ist dann keine DLC-Politik mehr, das ist kein faires Verkaufsmanagement - SOWAS nennt man kurz und knapp nur noch Beschiss. Sowas kann man zwar machen - allerdings sollte man sich klar sein, was in der Kundenbasis für zukünftige Titel passieren wird.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

> Das "Ende" wird via DLC drangepfropft werden, wofür man dann NOCHMAL zahlen muss.


Quelle?
Das "ENDE" ist schon in ME3 vorhanden. Es wird ja zudem ein neues verlangt!

Um deinen Buch-Vergleich aufzugreifen. Einige finden Das Ende von Herr Der Ringe doof und unlogisch.
Ich gehöre ehrlich gesagt dazu.
Sieh mal:
Ring da= alles doof, Ring weg= alles cool. Sauron vergräbt soviel macht in einem...Ring? Wat?!
Folgendes ist zudem auch noch unlogisch:
Warum fliegen sie nicht einfach mit den Greifen zum Vulkan? Oder in die Nähe? Ein Unsichtbarkeitszauber Gandalfs vielleicht, Und teleportieren kann er sich ja sowieso schon irgendwie.

Jetzt will ich ein neues Ende, Denn es ist nicht meine Aufgabe alles in HDR zu interpretieren und für jeden so scheinenden Logikfehler eine Lösung zu finden!
Aber nun bin "ich" nicht "alle", denn viele haben nämlich kein Problem mit dem Ende, (Was davon zeugt, dass das Ende gar nicht wirklich fehlen kann,da ja  *viele sogar begeistert sind*. Oder Sind die geisteskrank?)  
Als nächstes sammeln sich ein paar Kollegen, die auch ein neues Ende wollen. Kann man machen, freie Meinungsäusserung eben. Einige instrumentalisieren noch eine Spendenorganisation für unser neues Ende. Jetzt beschwer ich mich, dass zusätzlicher Aufwand etwas kostet...
(...Und die DLC Politik schon immer Unsinn war, und es diesmal auch so ist)
Ist das nicht etwas kitschig und...egozentrisch?
Dann ist HDR eben so. das Buch und der Film. Gefällt nicht jedem. Sowas gibts auch nicht. Ich mag nichtmal Lady gaga, und *viele* mögen die.
Hab kein Problem damit, dass ihr HDR /Gaga/wen auch immer mögt.
Aber ich und andere haben ein Problem damit, wenn ihr unsere Lieblinge anpfeffert.


Spoiler



Wer das nicht versteht, hat mit Toleranz echt nix am Hut.



Oder noch besser: Meine Karre hat keinen "Bass"-Endtopf, kein Automatik-Getriebe keine Pneumatische Federung oder beheizte Sitze. Auch keine Rückfahr-kamera... Die Kosten dazu nochwas! Obwohl die komplette Kontrolle und Komfort fehlen. 
Meine Schlussfolgerung:=> Auto ist unfertig. Zurück zum Werk. Dass einige mit Manueller Schaltung und hartem Fahrwerk mehr Spaß haben versteh ich nicht! Ist mir aber auch egal...

Löse dich mal vom Gedanken, dass ME nicht komplett ist. Persönliche Unzufriedenheit sollte man nicht mit "fehlendem Ende" erklären. 
Da besteht kein zwingender Zusammenhang.

Und komm mal runter. So aufgebracht sieht man Dinge gerne etwas..anders


----------



## Baerschke (26. März 2012)

TimeShift schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber könntest du mir ein Referenzwerk nennen, wo die letzten 20 Seiten eines Buches fehlen und diese dann später in einem separaten, kostenpflichtigen "Extrapack für Leseratten" nachgereicht werden?


 
Das Spiel hat ein Ende. Nur eines das Dir scheinbar nicht gefällt.
Ich finde es gut, dass man hier selber denken kann und muss. Es wäre ein riesiger Fehler, wenn Bioware hier nachgeben würde und andere Enden einbaut. Es bleiben auch keine Fragen offen die geklärt werden müssten, hier beginnt die eigene Fantasie.

(Aber ich gehöre auch zu denen, die das Ende von Monkey Island 2 für ein gutes Ende der Serie gehalten haben, als es so aussah, das es das Ende der Serie ist.- Und danach kahmen die Teile die Guybrush ruiniert haben)


----------



## TimeShift (26. März 2012)

wie bereits gesagt: Es existieren deutliche Logikfehler in "diesem" Ende, das tatsächlich 3x das Gleiche in unterschiedlichen Farben ist. Und das noch etwas kommt, wurde ja bereits seitens Bioware inoffiziell bestätigt - siehe Twitter.


----------



## CyrionXS (26. März 2012)

Ein Zusatz, eine inhaltliche Aufklärung, wie du sie dir gewünscht hast.
Kein elementares Kernstück.

Aber wie man sieht, es haben sich schon zwei gefunden, die unabhängig das selbe antworten.
Das Ende ist komplett, es gefällt einigen nur nicht. Zu den "Logikfehlern" Oft versucht man Argumente für emotional basierte Meinungen. heranzuziehen. Oder den Fehler von A., zur Untermaurung von Argument B zu nutzen.

Und das sage ich nicht, weil ich das nur an anderen gesehen habe....das aber erst jemandem verständlich zumachen ist die größte Hürde.
Aus Wut und Zorn wird vieles geboren, selten Wahrheit. Schau dich mal um, wie es um die Emotionale Lage deiner Mitstreiter gestellt ist. Und ob du ihren Schlüssen dann noch folgen kannst...oder willst.

EDIT:
Hast du die Augen Shepards im "blauen" Ende gesehen? 



Spoiler



Sie nehmen die Form  der Augen des Illusive mans an.


( Habe ich weiter oben gepostet wo man  das findet). Sind das Auch Logikfehler? oder fehlt dir hier schlichtweg  nur der nötige Zusammenhang, weshalb das so ist. Dein Puzzle ist nicht vollständig, unseres auch nicht. Und genau deswegen können wir nicht feststellen, ob Teile fehlen! Ich vertraue Bioware, denn je mehr man Entdeckt, desto mehr läuft es auf ein genial konstruiertes Ende hinaus.


----------



## TimeShift (27. März 2012)

deswegen betrachte ich ja auch beide Seiten der Medaille und beurteile es noch weitestgehend neutral, aus einer gewissen Distanz.

Doch selbst aus dieser erkenne ich nun einmal deutliche Logikfehler. Die Argumentation mit der "Indoktrination" ist indes konsistent - auch wenn mir das Ende Marke "Wir graben Shepard aus, er überlebt, die Reaper sind tot und er steht im Sonnenaufgang in den Trümmern von London, das gerade einen neuen Tag erlebt - inklusive der kitschigstmöglichsten Szenen und noch einer wehenden Fahne" absolut nicht schmecken würde.

Würde das Ende, so wie es ist, von den Logikfehlern bereinigt (das Blut, die Normandy, die aus unerfindlichem Grund von der Schlacht flieht, Anderson und Illusive Man aus dem Nichts an Bord der Citadel und die ganzen anderen Punkte, die bereits genannt wurden) wird, würde ich das "Symbiose-Ende" sogar als DAS Paragon-Ende überhaupt ansehen. Ein nobler Held, der die Geth mit ihren Schöpfern versöhnt, der seit Teil 2 mit einer KI, die auf Reapertechnologie basiert, zusammenarbeitet und diese sowie Legion vor einem ständig skeptischen Protheaner verteidigt, der seine KI mit seinem Piloten verkuppelt - da passt das Symbioseende für den "gugen Kerl, der sich für die größere Sache opfert" wie die Axt in den Orc.

Das aktuell hingegen ist nichts ganzes und auch nichts halbes. Logiklücken, Widersprüche und bei einer Möglichkeit der Enden noch eine Andeutung, dass man DOCH IRGENDWIE überlebt haben könnte...

//EDIT: Das ist kein Logikfehler, sondern ein Indikator, dass, ebenso wie beim "grünen" Ende, die Indoktrination angeblich "vollständig" ist. Hier wird auch darauf hingewiesen, dass das Aussehen von Shepard sich dem eines Husk annähert - also eine "Verwandlung".

Was ich davon zu halten habe? Möglich! Warten wirs ab, wie es verwurstet wird.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

So ein Ende würde ich auch verbittert zurückweisen.
Aber wenn Shep wirklich auf der Erde liegt, wären die Reaper noch da. oder auch nicht.
Es scheint komplizierter zu sein. Sonst wären wir auch schon drauf gekommen 

Aber  _"Anderson und Illusive Man aus dem Nichts an Bord der Citadel" _sind aus Sicht der Indoktrination ja keine Fehler mehr.
Kleinere "Fehler" sind vernachlässigbar. (Nur ein Weg zur Citadel Konsole: Die Citadel kann Wände bewegen wie sie möchte, sieht man ja während man den Gang entlang läuft)

Was kann ich noch sagen ausser_: _in Inception weiss man bis heute nicht ob Leo Dicaprio 



Spoiler



träumt oder nicht, sein totem fällt ja nicht um


Und dieses kleine Detail gibt dem Film einen abschliessenden Mind-fu*k Effekt. Der Ganze Film muss auf einmal anders bewertet werden. Wie sieht man das Spiel, wenn man es mit diesem Wissen nocheinmal durchspielt? fallen einem unzählige weitere belege auf? Ich weiss es (noch) nicht 
Hier ist es äquivalent dazu das Auge Shepards. Und diese hatte der Illusive man seit ME2. Hat nur keiner Begriffen, was sie aussagen sollen.

PS: Das Grüne Ende ist auch mein Fav. Nächste Evo stufe? cool.
Aber auch wenn er indoktriniert war, ist das Grüne Ende trotzdem nicht "Böse". Egal ob Reaper induziert oder nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. März 2012)

Die Spieler haben, finde ich, nicht das Recht, ein "besseres" Ende zu fordern. Wenn man z.B. mit einem Buch unzufrieden ist, weil einem das Ende nicht passt, dann ist das eben so. Man schreibt dem Autor aber nicht vor, was er zu schreiben hat und was nicht.


----------



## hifumi (27. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Was kann ich noch sagen ausser_: _in Inception weiss man bis heute nicht ob Leo Dicaprio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Doch, man weiß es.


Spoiler



Er träumt nicht, denn es gibt auch noch andere Hinweise, die im Film versteckt sind. So hat er zum Beispiel in den Traumszenen einen Ehering, in der echten Welt nur dessen Abdruck.


 Gibt da glaube ich noch mehr, aber das habe ich jetzt auch nicht im Kopf. Letztendlich hat es der Regisseur auch selbst gesagt, aber das ist eher nebensächlich. Der Punkt ist, dass Inception ganz eindeutige Hinweise auf Dinge liefert, die auf den ersten Blick unklar sind und über die man diskutieren kann. Das unterscheidet ein durchdachtes und schlüssiges Werk (Kunst/Kommerz spielt da keine Rolle) von einem hingeschluderten Werk voller Logiklücken und Inkohärenz.
Mass Effect liefert keine klaren Hinweise, die einem so einen Aha Effekt verschaffen. Darum liegt für die meisten Schluss näher, dass Bioware einfach Mist gebaut hat. Wär ja auch nicht das erste Mal. Zumal selbst die Interpretation mit der Indoktrination ein ziemlich erbärmliches Ende abgeben würde.

Allgemein find ich es echt unfassbar, wie Leute jetzt Bioware zusprechen sie hätten einen Kunstgedanken und wollten etwas aussergewöhnliches schaffen, wo doch die ganze Firmenpolitik der letzten Jahre einfach nur auf Dinge wie "Zielgruppe erweitern" basiert hat. Meine Güte, die haben sogar mal gemeint man könnte ja die CoD Zielgruppe gewinnen, schliesslich bekommt man in CoD auch EXP, d.h. die Spieler spielen alle ein RPG ohne es zu wissen. 

PS:
Ich bin ja vorsichtig mit "Fanboy" Unterstellungen, weil es dicht dran ist an sinnlosem Geflame, aber ich frage mich doch, wieso die Leute hier nicht akzeptieren wollen, dass eine Firma Mist gebaut hat und das Spiel dementsprechend kritisieren und die Produkte der Firma fortan meiden. Ich hab nicht das Gefühl, dass sich hier viele rumtreiben die überhaupt ein anderes Ende verlangen, darum geht die Frage vermutlich in's Leere, aber wieso genau ist des denn hier so abwegig, einfach die Konsequenzen zu ziehn? Ist ja wie in einer Beziehung, da denkt man sich auch nicht "na dann leck mich halt" wenn der Partner irgendwas macht, sondern versucht Einfluss zu nehmen. Fremde Menschen sind einem sowas nicht wert.
Schlussendlich fordern die Leute wohl kein anderes Ende für ein Buch oder einen Film, weil es ihnen das auch einfach nicht wert ist. Mit Mass Effect/Bioware haben die Spieler wohl so eine innige Beziehung, dass sie alles dafür tun das Ende zu korrigieren oder zumindest zu rationalisieren. Ich glaube da ist das Wort "Fanboy" dann echt nicht mehr zu weit hergeholt.


----------



## robotbug (27. März 2012)

Spiele sollte man nur mit Spielen vergleichen, denn sie sind ein interaktives Medium. Bücher sind es nicht, Bilder sind es nicht und Filme auch nicht. 

Und weil hier Leute meinen: "Filme bieten auch kein alternatives Ende an, wenn man mit dem eigentlichen unzufrieden ist..." Stimmt nicht! Es gibt genug Filme, die eben ein alternatives Ende auf DVD oder Blue Ray bieten-oft sind das auch die Enden, die sich der Regisseur gewünscht hätte, aber weil die bei dem breiten Publikum nicht angekommen sind, gibts die nur auf disk. 

Bei Büchern gilt: man weiss schon von Anfang an, was man vom Autor erwarten kann. Als ich den ersten Roman der Serie A GAME OF THRONES gelesen habe, habe ich nicht erwartet, dass er in den nächsten vom Frieden und und edlen Taten schreibt....

Und games und Autos vergleichen ist einfach nur dämlich. Denn bei einem Auto solltest Du dir die Kriterien für den Kauf aufstellen (und Dein Geldbeutel). Denn ob Du Automatik oder Servolenkung haben willst bleibt Dir überlassen. Das ist ja kein Geheimnis, wie ein auto ausgestattet ist....  

Zu ME speziell: ich habe es in den ersten und zweiten Teil ja auch irgendwie geschafft die Bedrohung abzuwenden,die Enden in sich waren logisch aufgebaut.
Der dritte Teil endet für mich in folgenden Punkten: 1) schlampige Umsetzung oder  2) Indoktrination =>Rest als DLC oder 3)Autor war stoned


----------



## HMCpretender (27. März 2012)

"Jetzt da Computerspiele endlich als Kunst angesehen würden..."

Blödsinn. >95% der Spiele sind Kommerz und Mass Effect ist da ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Quicksilver_101 (27. März 2012)

Die Frage die sich stellt ist ob Bioware Künstler sind oder Spiele verkaufen wollen.
Wenn sie Künstler sind, bleibt das Ende wie es ist und Verkaufszahlen sind ihnen Wurst - zur Not hungern sie um ihre Kunst machen zu können.
Oder sie wollen ihre Kunst an die Massen verkaufen, dann muss man auch schauen, was die Masse erwartet.

Man kann auch Kunst kommerziell betreiben ohne sich selbst zu verkaufen, ich verstehe nicht, dass manche Meinungen da in solche Extreme geht.

Meine persönliche Meinung zum Ende: nicht richtig ausgereift aber mit einigen neuen Schnitten, Texten und Szenen in kurzer Zeit so erweiterbar, dass es das künstlerische Ende bleibt, das es ist und trotzdem den Spieler die Auflösung bietet, die sie sich erhofft hatten. Ich hatte neulich irgendwo gelsen: "man fühlt sich als sei man von seinem Besten Freund verraten worden." Das trifft es ziemlich gut finde ich.


----------



## robotbug (27. März 2012)

Also ich finde-falls BW ihr Spiel als Kunst sehen-dass sie das Ende Leuten wie mir erklären sollten. Denn die Intention ist mir nicht ersichtlich. Bei heutiger kunst ist es ja auch so, dass der Künstler sein Werk erklärt, z.B. was er damit ausdrücken will. Und nur seine Interpretation ist die richtige. Wobei ich hier nicht von Gefühlen oder Eindrücken rede, die ein Kunstwerk in den Betrachter auslöst. 

Will aber BW ihre hohe qualität an Spielen beibehalten, so müssen sie sich mehr anstrengen.


----------



## Vordack (27. März 2012)

tomjane7 schrieb:


> Das Argument mit der Kunst ist so ein Blödsinn.


 
Bei Leuten die Argumente mit "XXX ist so ein Blödsinn" beginnen kann man getrost aufhören weiterzulesen.


----------



## elpintos (27. März 2012)

Das mit der Kunst ist doch irgendwie unglaubwürdig. Zum einen hat man dieses Argument vor dem Proteststurm noch nie gehört, zum anderen wird ME so hardcore vermarktet... Würde ein Künstler mir tatsächlich ein Bild für 60€ verkaufen und dann noch ein (DLC-) Bild dazu für 10€?
Würde er nicht viel eher sein Bild als Gesamtkunstwerk sehen wollen, statt einzeln in kleinen Häppchen?


Welcher Künstler würde sein Werk verändern, nur weil irgendjemand es vor der Fertigstellung gesehen hat? (Leak)

Es wurde seit Teil 1 immer weiter casualisiert (sry für das Wort), also immer weiter vereinfacht, nur um noch mehr Leute anzusprechen. Wo ist da der künstlerische Aspekt? Da geht es wohl vorranging um Verkaufszahlen.

Das kann meiner Meinung nach höchstens für Indie-Titel gelten, wo eine kleine Gruppe von Leuten sich selbst verwirklicht, ohne ständig einen Blick auf die Casual-Kompatibelität haben zu müssen.


Und ganz davon abgesehen bricht das Ende mit der Tradition der unglaublich lebhaften und detaillierten Geschichten der ME-Reihe.
Kein Künstler dieser Welt ändert bei den letzten 10 Strichen eines Bildes seine Mal-Technik.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Doch, man weiß es.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Danke! Das war mir so nicht bewusst.
Das kann dann aber auch bedeuten, dass je mehr man über ME in Erfahrung bringen kann, desto klarer ein Gesamtbild im Gegesatz zu den "Ungereimtheiten"erkennbar wird?.


> Der Punkt ist, dass Inception ganz eindeutige Hinweise auf Dinge  liefert, die auf den ersten Blick unklar sind und über die man  diskutieren kann. Das unterscheidet ein durchdachtes und schlüssiges  Werk .... von einem hingeschluderten  Werk voller Logiklücken und Inkohärenz.


haha, dann lies mal weiter.
Ich kopiere mal die verblüffende Liste eines anderen Posters, die dutzende solche kleinigkeiten wie den "Ring von Leo di Caprio" beinhaltet. Ich bitte jeden, das zu lesen, der ME durchgespielt hat. Ich glaube zusätzliches Wissen kann nur nützen, nicht schaden.


Spoiler






Muriel schrieb:


> Ich brauche mich nicht auf "Internettheorien" zu  stützen, um Shepard's Indoktrinierung zu bemerken. Jeder, der die  Hinweise erkennt und vergleicht, wird zu diesem Schluss kommen:
> 
> Shepard  ist von Anfang an mehr oder weniger ständig von Reapertech umgeben. EDI  is ein Mix aus der Mond-VI, Reapercode und Reapertech, Legion hat sich  in ME3 mit Reapercodes verbessert. Die Begegnung mit Sovereign/Nazara,  das Besorgen und der Einbau der Reaper-IFF in die Normandy, der Angriff  der Reaper selbst, usw.
> 
> ...






Einer ist uns weit voraus. Und das zeigt mir, dass es da noch mehr zu entdecken gibt.
Ich dachte, ich hätte schon viel verstanden. Pustekuchen.
Man soll nicht behaupten alles zu wissen. Man soll nur begreifen, dass man vieles nicht weiss.
_____________


> _ Robotbug:_ Bei heutiger kunst ist es ja auch so, dass der Künstler sein Werk erklärt, z.B. was er damit ausdrücken will. Und nur seine Interpretation ist die richtige


 Welcher ernsthafte Künstler macht das? Welcher Regisseur? Schonmal einen Stanley Kubrick gesehen? einen Luis Bunuel? Hat Picasso sich im Museum vor seine Werke gestellt und angefangen alles zu erklären? Ich verkneif mir normalerweise solche Fragen aber: Wie alt bist du eigentlich? Und bist du überhaupt schonmal mit Kunst in Berührung gekommen? Woher kommt diese unrealistische Sichtweise?

@Hifumi 



Spoiler






> PS:
> Ich bin ja vorsichtig mit "Fanboy" Unterstellungen, weil es dicht dran  ist an sinnlosem Geflame, aber ich frage mich doch, wieso die Leute hier  nicht akzeptieren wollen, dass eine Firma Mist gebaut hat und das Spiel  dementsprechend kritisieren und die Produkte der Firma fortan meiden.


 Siehe oben. Gut dass du vorsichtig bist.
Dann sei bitte aber auch vorsichtig damit, den Anspruch auf ein Volles Verständnis über alle "Fehler und Logiklücken" Mass Effects zu stellen. Du hast nicht alles gesehen. Nach dem x-ten Beweis, dass es mehr und mehr Antworten auf "logikfehler" gibt, könnte man das auch mal einsehen.


@Robotbug


Spoiler






> Es gibt genug Filme, die eben ein alternatives Ende auf DVD oder Blue  Ray bieten-oft sind das auch die Enden, die sich der Regisseur gewünscht  hätte, aber weil die bei dem breiten Publikum nicht angekommen sind,  gibts die nur auf disk.


yo, und immer weil das Testpublikum ein Happy End wollte, z.B. in  "I am Legend". Hast du das Alternative Ende gesehen? Das ergibt wenigstens Sinn, und erklärt teilweise warum die Zombies angreifen. Ziemlich jedes alternative, also ursprüngliche Ende, besitzt Tiefe, im gegensatz zum Happy Ende. Jetzt lass es bitte gut sein.
Dass zudem die Vergleiche (Spiel,Buch,Auto) für dich keinen Sinn ergeben, überrascht mich nicht, ja, sie galten nicht mal dir.
Übrigens hat Timeshift den Buchvergleich auch, und sogar vor mir geführt. Aber du kreidest nur die Gegenseite an. Damit bist du: nicht integer, nich konsequent, nicht kritikfähig. Du bist eine Klette, deren einziger Sinn darin besteht, alles der Gegenseite schlecht zu machen. Diskussion geht ganz anders mein lieber.
Wende dich also bitte lieber nur Diskussionen zu, denen du etwas sinnvolles beisteuern kannst. Dann schlitterst du auch nicht ständig so grandios an Dialektik,Kontext und Logik vorbei vorbei. Du jammerst zu 99% nämlich nur, wie falsch doch alles ist, weil du es irgendwie nicht begreifen magst/kannst/was auch immer. (Wie wenn ein jura Student in eine Physikdiskussion reinlabert und behauptet, alle hätten Unrecht, weil er nichts nachvollziehen kann). Jeder hat das Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung, aber einige sollten dieses Recht nicht über Gebühr strapazieren, nur um alles schlechtzureden. Bring dich mit konstruktiver Kritik ein, und du wirst gern gelesen.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

PS: Einige Menschen glauben immer noch, dass sich Kunst und Kommerz Antagonisten sind. Nach welcher Definition/Regel wird diese Zweiteilung denn vorgenommen? die 11 Gebote?

Dann ist Clockwork Orange  A Clockwork Orange (1971) - IMDb
auch keine Kunst, weil er mit 2 millionen $ Produktionskosten schon 1973 26 mill$ eingenommen hat, was bis heute auf weit 60 millionen$ gestiegen ist.
Ohne Kommerz, keine Verbreitung der Kunst. Und was bringt Kunst, wenn keiner sie Sehen kann? Oder soll man Im Louvre eine Xbox für alle Aufbauen.
Manchmal Frage ich mich, wieviel Energie in Überlegungen gesteckt wird, und wieviel in pure Trotzreaktionen und das Aufrechterhalten von Vorurteilen.


----------



## hifumi (27. März 2012)

@CyrionXS

Mag zwar stur klingen, aber wirklich überzeugen kann mich das auch nicht. (Ich glaube die Spoilertags können wir uns in diesem Thread hier sparen, ich lass sie jedenfalls jetzt mal weg.) Weiß nicht ob es viel bringt jetzt auf jeden der Punkte einzugehen, oder ob wir dann vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste kommen, aber für mich spricht allein schon gegen die Indoktrinationstheorie, dass es 3 Endings gibt. Wären die letzten Minuten ein Indoktrinationsversuch, dann gäbe es 2 Möglichkeiten: Shepard wehrt ihn ab, oder tut es nicht. Wenn nun eins der Enden die Abwehr symbolisiert und eins das Einlenken Shepards, warum gibt es dann noch ein drittes Ende? Dann gäbe es ja z.B. zwei unterschiedliche Endsequenzen, die uns beide nur zeigen sollen, dass Shepard indoktriniert wird. Kann ich mir ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen.

Dinge wie Reapergeräusche oder Ähnlichkeiten zu deren Innenleben find ich absolut nicht verwunderlich wenn man bedenkt, dass die Citadel und dieses Kind den gleichen Hintergrund haben wie die Reaper. Irgendwie musste man ja ein Gefühl von Zusammengehörigkeit erschaffen.
Wiederverwendete Art Assets (Mako Räder etc.) könnte man sozusagen spielimannent vielleicht als Dinge aus Shepards Geist interpretieren, aber ich persönlich beziehe auch andere Dinge mit ein und würd es eher mit Budget- oder Zeitmangel bei der Produktion erklären. Dass es irgendwo knapp geworden sein muss beweist ja schon die Tatsache, dass man sich keine 3 wirklich unterschiedlichen Rendersequenzen fürs Ende mehr leisten konnte. Wobei ich beinah vermute, dass die letzte Szene, wenn Shepard in den Trümmern aufwacht, einfach deswegen nicht mit dem Rest übereinstimmt, weil sie schon vorher gerendert wurde und das Ende dann später irgendwann abgeändert wurde.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

> Dann gäbe es ja z.B. zwei unterschiedliche Endsequenzen, die uns beide  nur zeigen sollen, dass Shepard indoktriniert wird. Kann ich mir  ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen.


Wieso? Shepard ist ja nicht "ganz oder garnicht" indoktriniert.
Man kann eine persönliche Meinung nicht mit sich selbst begründen. Dachte das weisst du. 


> Dinge wie Reapergeräusche oder Ähnlichkeiten zu deren Innenleben find  ich absolut nicht verwunderlich ...


Die Reapergeräusche kommen schon am Anfang ME3 auf der ERDE vor, in dem Moment, in dem Shepard vom Kind abgelenkt wird, das dann urplötzlich im Schacht verschwindet. Reaper Geräusche deuten auf das Unterbrechen der Indoktrination hin. Ein Kind das nur Shepard sieht? das sich in Luft auflöst? ein Gröhlen perfekt zum "Eingreifen" Andersons?
Alles Zufall ich weiss schon... -_-
 Mir scheint wir bewegen wir uns auf 2 komplett unterschiedlichen Informationsgrundlagen...Lies  doch bitte wenigstens, was dir zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, wenn du nicht selber nach Lösungen suchen willst..Oder nur das Video, nicht mal lesen muss man dann. Wieso sträubst du dich so. Hast du Angst, deine Meinung würde geändert werden?
 Sich einfach hinstellen und mit dem kopf schütteln ist nicht sehr produktiv.

Mako Räder ....=> Budget- oder Zeitmangel bei der Produktion ...
Warum Mako Räder einbauen, wenn man tausende von vorhandenen Grafiken einbauen könnte... also bitte...warum tauchen sie nirgends sonst auf. Wenn du wirklich so kommst, brauchen wir uns gar nicht auszutauschen. Dass du zugibst, dass es stur klingt, machts auch nicht besser.


----------



## robotbug (27. März 2012)

@CyrionXS
_Welcher ernsthafte Künstler macht das? Welcher Regisseur? Schonmal einen  Stanley Kubrick gesehen? einen Luis Bunuel? Hat Picasso sich im Museum  vor seine Werke gestellt und angefangen alles zu erklären? Ich verkneif  mir normalerweise solche Fragen aber: Wie alt bist du eigentlich? Und  bist du überhaupt schonmal mit Kunst in Berührung gekommen? Woher kommt  diese unrealistische Sichtweise?_

JA, MODERNE KÜNSTLER-ALSO DIE DIE IN UNSERER ZEIT NOCH LEBEN GEBEN INTERVIEWS, STELLEN SICH IN DER GALERIE HIN, MAN KANN DIE ANQUATSCHEN, UND SO WEITER 
Beweis? Besorg Dir die Newsweek 26 März/2 April 2012 EUROPE EDITION. Da ist ein schöner Artikel über Damien Hirst. Mit Meinungen vom Künstler selber über seine Werke, Meinungen von Kritiker, von seinen Freunden,...
Tote Künstler kann man nicht mehr befragen-das sollte selbst Dir klar sein, oder? Und selbst Künstler wie Leonardo da Vinci haben "für den Markt"  produziert... sonst gäbe es nicht mindestens zwei Mona Lisas-NUR EIN BEISPIEL. 
Ich dachte, ich hätte Dir schon bei Deinem Beispiel mit Salvador Dali bewiesen, dass die persönlichen Emotionen und Erlebnisse der Künstler in ihre Werke einfliessen!

Ich bin dreißig Jahre alt. Ich bin schon mit Kunst in Berührung gekommen. Stell Dir vor, ich war sogar mal in einem Museum...
Und ein paar Galerien habe ich auch besucht.  Und nein, ich bin kein Profi wie Du einer bist. 

*Aber die Frage dann mal an Dich: wie alt bist Du denn? Und woher hast Du Dein "enormes" Wissen? Sag bitte nicht nur aus Büchern. Was macht Dich denn so zu einem großen Kunstkenner? *

Und was bitte meinst Du genau mit unrealistischer Sichtweise?? verstehst Du überhaupt die Zusammenhänge meiner Beiträge? Liest Du sie Dir überhaupt genau durch?! es sieht wirklich nicht danach aus.

Zu den alternativen enden auf DVD/Blue Ray: 
ich verstehe Dich wirklich nicht! Du reagierst so, als ob ich Dich persönlich angegriffen hätte. Was kann ich dafür, wenn DU Spiele oder Filme mit Autos vergleichst? Das sind KEINE guten Vergleichsmöglishkeiten...
Dein post ergibt mal wieder keinen richtigen Sinn. Du greifst mich da einfach wahllos an und veruchst mich mit allen Mitteln fertigzumachen. ich veruche nicht alles schlechtzumachen, aber Du bringst ja leider selber so blöde Beispiele, dass man Dich verbessern muss-aber dann wirst Du persönlich... Du kannst echt nicht diskutieren. Du schreibst ja selber von "freien Meinungsäußerung" aber lässt der gegenseite nicht ihre Meinung. Armselig. reg dich mal wieder ab- wir dikutieren hier nur.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (27. März 2012)

Robotbug: CyrionXS will nicht locker lassen. Er verteidigt seine ME  - Interpretation mit allen Mitteln - wie ein Fanboy. Immerhin gibt es einige Hinweise für die Indoktrination. Aber bringt das was ? Es gibt dann ein Ende, es braucht kein weiteres. Macht dieses Ende aber das Spiel besser ? Nein, denn die ME - Reihe läuft ja dann weiter, die Trilogie ist nicht beendet. Dieses Ende wäre auch kein würdiger Abschluss, denn ME führte damit den von Bioware erhobenen Anspruch, Entscheidungen hätten Bedeutung, zumindest für ME 3 ad absurdum. 

Nur mal so: Kubricks Ende für 2001 verfolgte niemals ein wirkliches Ziel. Der ganze Film war schon seltsam, das Ende auch. Diejenigen, die meinen, es gäbe nur ein wirkliches Ende, sei es durch Indoktrination oder nicht, zeigen nur, dass die ME - Reihe noch weit, weit entfernt ist, ein filmisches Meisterwerk zu sein. Die Reihe stellt auch nicht ein Meisterwerk der Computerspielgeschichte dar. Die drei Teile sind einfach gute Computerspiele, die ein, zwei neue Elemente einbringen. Ansonsten gibt es auch außerhalb des Endes viel zu bemängeln.


----------



## dagobert6000 (27. März 2012)

Um mal aufs Thema zurückzukommen.
Computerspiele als Kunst anzusehen ist auf jedenfall richtig. Das Problem ist zu sagen, wo Kunst anfängt und sie wieder aufhört.

Wenn Mass Effect 1 die Mona Lisa ist und Mass Effect 2 die Freiheitsstatue, dann ist das Ende von Mass Effect 3 ein weißes Blatt mit einem blauen Kreis, oder auch Rot oder Grün.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

@Dagobert. Für einige ist es ein Weißes Blatt, dass man gegen das Licht  halten muss, um die Linien zu sehen, die zum Blauen Kreis oder zu Rot  oder Grün führen.
Darum Kunst, man erkennt die Zusammenhänge nicht auf den ersten blick. Man muss erst ME 1 und ME2 "drüberlegen"
Und diejenigen, die das tun, sind begeistert, sie alle haben auch eine  ähnliche Sichtweise, völlig unabhängig voneinander. Wie kommt das...  btw: Wer ME den Kunststatus oder Tiefe schlichtweg verweigert, wird sich  auch weigern das Blatt gegen das Licht zu halten. Oder durch das  Teleskop zu schauen. (Und sie bewegt sich doch..)

und robot...


> Und selbst Künstler wie Leonardo da Vinci haben "für den Markt" produziert


Danke, Also schliessen sich Kunst und Kommerz nicht aus.


> Ich dachte, ich hätte Dir schon bei Deinem Beispiel mit Salvador Dali  bewiesen, dass die persönlichen Emotionen und Erlebnisse der Künstler in  ihre Werke einfliessen!


Danke, was spricht hier also gegen Mass Effect als Kunstwerk? Jeder legt Kunst anders aus, nämlich anhand seines persönlichen Verständnisses. Darum kann ME Kunst sein. Du hast von anfang an meine These untermauert. Glaubst du mir nicht? dann lies-endlich-richtig, anstatt Zusammenhänge erst im nachhinein zu verstehen und dann zu behaupten, ich würde meine Aussagen verdrehen. Einfach nur anstrengend...





Spoiler






> Liest Du sie Dir überhaupt genau durch?! es sieht wirklich nicht danach aus.


yop, und darum denke ich, dass sie unrealistisch sind. Künstler müssen ihre Werke  nicht öffentlich interpretieren, so wie von dir geschrieben. Da reisst dich ein Künstler, der Tierkörper in Formaldehyd einlegt und Menschliche Schädel mit Diamanten verziert nicht raus. Und nur weil du forderst, sie sollen doch erklären, wird sich nicht die Welt rückwärts drehen.


> Ich verstehe Dich wirklich nicht!


Ich weiss, darum versuch ich auch direkte Konversationen mit dir zu vermeiden. interessant ist allerdings, dass du so oft meine Beiträge anpflaumst, obwohl du nichtmal Schreib-partner warst. Geschweigedenn meine Texte in kontext setzen oder gar verstehen willst.


> Du reagierst so, als ob ich Dich persönlich angegriffen hätte


Nein, aber du hast eine super enervierende Art. Deine Beiträge bestehen fast nur aus "ich finde/das ist so / ist nicht so / ist schlecht/doof/versteh ich nicht" - Argumenten.
Du verstehst meine Vergleiche nicht? fein, dann sind sie nicht für dich bestimmt.


> Dein post ergibt mal wieder keinen richtigen Sinn. Du greifst mich da  einfach wahllos an und veruchst mich mit allen Mitteln fertigzumachen.


 Bleibt er dir schon wieder verborgen?
und nicht anders stellst du mir anscheinend seit Tagen nach. Jetzt hab ich dich einmal drauf angesprochen, und du reagierst wie folgt.
Du pielst mich 50 mal.
Ich piekse zurück.
Du fragst mich was das soll.

Bitte ignorier meine Beiträge in Zukunft, ich werde selbiges mit dir versuchen. Eine andere Art Frieden scheint nicht möglich.


----------



## robotbug (27. März 2012)

@CyrionXS
Du bist echt lustig, wirklich! Ich bringe Dir Beispiele, die Dich widerlegen, aaaber Dir reichen sie ja nicht, nööööö. Du-mal wieder-drehst Dir alles so zurecht, dass es dir passt. 
Du bist echt zu *dämlich *meine Aussagen von anderen zu unterscheiden-und das nicht zum ersten Male! 

Ich habe Dir in meinem obigen post ein paar fragen gestellt-wo bitte bleibt Deine Antwort? Du antwortest nur auf Sätze-und das ist echt schlimm-die Du aus dem Zusammenhang reisst! die Zitate von den leuten, auf denen du meistens antwortest, sind aus dem Kontext gerissen. So drehst Du es Dir zurecht. 

Und ich "piekse" Dich nicht, ich WIDERLEGE Dich-und das stinkt Dir.  Und natürlich fange ich Sätze für bestimmte Argumentationen mit "ICH finde" oder "verstehe ICH " an, weil ich mich mit den Aussagen auf MICH beziehe...Und das beste ist echt: ich bringe Dir Beweise, und Du ignorierst sie. WOW 

*Aber die Frage dann mal an Dich: wie alt bist Du denn? Und woher  hast Du Dein "enormes" Wissen? Sag bitte nicht nur aus Büchern. Was  macht Dich denn so zu einem großen Kunstkenner?  

*Beantworte mir mal einfach diese paar Fragen! Ich war ja auch so freundlich.


----------



## hifumi (27. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Wieso? Shepard ist ja nicht "ganz oder garnicht" indoktriniert.
> Man kann eine persönliche Meinung nicht mit sich selbst begründen. Dachte das weisst du.



Soll also heißen, eine der Endsequenzen steht dafür, dass Shepard halb indoktriniert wurde.
Du willst mir doch nicht sagen, dass dir sowas einleuchtend erscheint. Was sollte uns das denn bitte sagen, vor allem wenn man der Meinung ist, dass die Indoktrination schon viel früher (Kind im Lüftungsschacht etc.) begonnen hat? Ist Shepard dann halb unter dem Einfluss des Reapers und boxt sich selbst ins Gesicht wie Ash aus Army of Darkness?
Wieso um alles in der Welt sollte Bioware denn so ein Ende machen? Die ganzen Versprechungen wären doch genausowenig gehalten, und die Haupthandlung wäre nicht ansatzweise abgeschlossen. Wenn der Plan da gewesen ist, dass Shepard Opfer dieser Indoktrinierung werden sollte (bzw. sie abwehrt), wieso dann an der Stelle das Spiel beenden? Welchen Wert hätte das? Ein Cliffhanger um DLC zu verkaufen?
Der Grund wieso ich Schwierigkeiten hab die Idee zu akzeptieren ist wohl, weil so ein Ende noch alberner wäre als die Version ohne Indoktrinierung.

Um nochmal auf das Beispiel mit Inception zurück zu kommen: Wer im Film aufmerksam genug ist (oder nachher im Internet nachliest) wird mit der Antwort auf die Frage _belohnt_, die die letzte Szene offen lässt.
Was wäre nun der Mehrwert von Mass Effect für diejenigen, die aufmerksam genug sind die Sache mit der Indoktrination zu bemerken? Mehr Aufschluss über das Ende hätte man dann auch nicht - im Gegenteil, es würde ja heißen das Spiel endet mitten in der letzten Mission. Diese Erkenntnis würde doch nur noch mehr Fragen aufwerfen.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

Na Robotbug, da hats wohl bzzt gemacht. Aber zu deiner Frage, ich habe mein Wissen von...ähm naja Gesprächen, Erfahrung und lesen (?) woher auch sonst..Habe mir auch jedes Beispiel (Stanley Kubrick, David Fincher, Luis bunuel), auch selber angesehen. Aber toll wie du alles abstreiten kannst, das du nicht gesehen hast.
Mit einer Logik wie deiner könnte man selbst Gott beweisen/widerlegen.

Und für deinen Kontrollverlust bist du selbst verantwortlich.
So bitte nerv mich nicht mehr weiter.


@hifumi 





> Was sollte uns das denn bitte sagen, vor allem wenn man der Meinung ist,  dass die Indoktrination schon viel früher (Kind im Lüftungsschacht  etc.) begonnen hat


Warum so schwarzweiss? Man kann Anderson/TIM erschiessen oder auch nicht. 

Man überlebt wenn man rot wählt, also der Indoktrination entgangen ist. Meines Verständnisses nach kann man also der Indoktrinierung widerstehen.
Undzwar zu genau 25.5231%.
Ne spaß, aber warum suchst du jetzt werte wie "ganz/halb/gar nicht"?
Das interessiert die Indoktrination doch nicht, wieviel Prozent sie von shepard hat. Und wieivel % es bei Grün sind, weiss wohl auch keiner. Vielleicht auch 0%, aber mit Aufopferung zwecks Evolution, im Unterschied zum "egoistischen" roten Ende, das zudem die Geth vernichtet.
Eine Aufteilung in der Aufteilung eben 
Das ist weder magie noch verboten oder sonstwas.



> man wird mit der Antwort auf die Frage _belohnt_, die die letzte Szene offen lässt.


yop, und ich fühle mich gleichermaßen belohnt, für jedes Puzzlestück das ich finde. 
Das ist nur irgendwie schwerlich nachvollziehbar, selbst wenn hunderte und tausende von anderen das selbe behaupten.

Du kannst dir das Leben auch selbst schwermachen. Leg diese Trotzhaltung doch mal ab, mehr als Einsicht gewinnen kannt du nicht.
Man kann alles verneinen und bestreiten, und was hast du davon ? Frustration.
Geh mal den Konstruktiven weg und such dir Erklärungen. Und wenn du das nicht willst, lies die der tausend anderen.


> Diese Erkenntnis würde doch nur noch mehr Fragen aufwerfen.


Na und? weiterdenken. Vielleicht findet der Showdown auch im Kopf Shepards statt. Der Catalyst verliert die Indoctrination über Shepard (rotes ende). Shepard besteht, wie der Catalyst sagt, selbst teils aus Syntethics. Baut er eine Verbindung auf? gibts noch weitere Hinweise? who knows. 

Und so könnte es sein, dass sich ein logisches Konstrukt bildet...so wie bei vielen tausend anderen... unabhängig das selbe argumentierenden. Auch wenn ein Puzzle fehlende Stücke hat, er kennt man das Puzzle als solches. kleine "plotholes" sind da kein Gegenbeweis. Dass wir noch keine perfekte Theorie für die Gravitation haben ( Gravitons als theoretische Teilchen) bedeutet auch nicht, dass Gravitation auf einmal nicht existent ist.

Also Wahrheitssuche geht anders als das verneinen aller Möglichkeiten! Nein! Man sucht Möglichkeiten aufgrund von Beobachtungen und versucht diese mittels logischer Zusammenhänge und Kreuzverbindungen zu beweisen.
Die ganzen Gegenargumente hier wollen sich aus sich selbst heraus beweisen. Das sollte zu denken geben


----------



## robotbug (27. März 2012)

_Na Robotbug, da hats wohl bzzt gemacht. Aber zu deiner Frage, ich  habe mein Wissen von...ähm naja Gesprächen, Erfahrung und lesen (?)  woher auch sonst..Habe mir auch jedes Beispiel (Stanley Kubrick, David  Fincher, Luis bunuel), auch selber angesehen. Aber toll wie du alles  abstreiten kannst, das du nicht gesehen hast.
Mit einer Logik wie deiner könnte man selbst Gott beweisen/widerlegen. 
_
ich hatte mehrere Fragen, z. B. nach Deinem Alter...*wie alt bist Du?* 
Und auf welcher "Erfahrung" berufst Du Dich? Google oder wikipedia? Und ich streite nicht die Filme ab, die Du gesehen hast. Ich hab nur ein Problem damit, wie unsinnig Du argumentierst. 
Bestes Beispiel Dein obiger post. Du versuchst *hifumi *als Idioten darzustellen. Dauernd kommst Du mit den selben Totschlagargument an. Er macht eine logische Schlußvogerung-und Du erwiderst wieder mit "selber nachdenken". Nur in Deinem Verstand logisch. 

_Also Wahrheitssuche geht anders als das verneinen aller Möglichkeiten!  Nein! Man sucht Möglichkeiten aufgrund von Beobachtungen und versucht  diese mittels logischer Zusammenhänge und Kreuzverbindungen zu beweisen._ 

Und was bitte machen wir hier? Wir bringen Dir Argumente, die Du nicht einsehen willst! *Du bist hier echt nicht der einzig logisch denkende Mensch. *Im Gegenteil! Du beharrst so verkrampft auf Deine Meinung, dass Du schon Steine scheißt! Entspann Dich mal, sonst platzt Dir noch was...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (27. März 2012)

Es spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle, ob ME als Kunst angesehen wird oder nicht. In jedem Fall handelt es sich um ein Kommerzprodukt. Und dieses kann wie jedes andere Produkt kritisiert werden. "Verurteilt" worden im formalen Sinne ist ME in keinem Fall. 

Und dass es bei genügendem Aufwand möglich ist, die Aufmerksamkeit von Bioware zu erringen, hat sich nun erwiesen. Allein - das alles hilft wenig, wenn die verkaufszahlen bei weiteren produkten von Bioware/EA so hoch bleiben. Der Hype/die Werbung bringt viele Käufer, die Printmedien informieren nicht richtig oder bejubeln die Spiele. Fanaktionen sind mittlerweile die einzige Möglichkeit zur Wehrsetzung - gegen Origin, First Day - DLC und auch schwache Spielelemente wie ein unbefriedigendes Ende, Bugs oder weitere Ärgernisse (DA: Hinweis auf DLC direkt im Spiel; zum Glück aber nicht bei fehlender Internetverbindung).


----------



## TimeShift (27. März 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Der Hype/die Werbung bringt viele Käufer, die Printmedien informieren nicht richtig oder bejubeln die Spiele. Fanaktionen sind mittlerweile die einzige Möglichkeit zur Wehrsetzung - gegen Origin, First Day - DLC und auch schwache Spielelemente wie ein unbefriedigendes Ende, Bugs oder weitere Ärgernisse (DA: Hinweis auf DLC direkt im Spiel; zum Glück aber nicht bei fehlender Internetverbindung).


 
dazu sag ich nur das Zitat: "Over 40 perfect ratings" - sogar schon, bevor das Spiel überhaupt draußen war....

so viel zum Thema "neutrale, kritische Berichterstattung". Das ist eine Fabel von vor 10 Jahren....


----------



## robotbug (27. März 2012)

TimeShift schrieb:


> dazu sag ich nur das Zitat: "Over 40 perfect ratings" - sogar schon, bevor das Spiel überhaupt draußen war....
> 
> so viel zum Thema "neutrale, kritische Berichterstattung". Das ist eine Fabel von vor 10 Jahren....


 
Hohe Erwartungen wollen geschürt werden. Wir sind doch selber schuld, wenn wir nicht von Anfang an kritischer mit einem publisher oder Softwareentwickler sind.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

> In jedem Fall handelt es sich um ein Kommerzprodukt. Und dieses kann wie jedes andere Produkt kritisiert werden


und ? klar darfs kritisiert werden.
btw
Hätte ME ein Ende mit dem alle zufrieden wären, gäbs trotzdem DLCs. und diesen Hinweis. 
Kurz: Euer "DLC-Problem" hättet ihr unabhängig davon, ob euch das Ende gefallen hätte oder nicht, ob es komplett wäre oder nicht.



> sogar schon, bevor das Spiel überhaupt draußen war....


euch ist klar, dass Fachpressen die Spiele vor den Kunden bekommen? so wie... alle Spiele?

@robot





> Du versuchst *hifumi *als Idioten darzustellen.


 Pass jetzt sehr gut auf was du mir in den Mund legst. Ihn respektiere ich wenigstens noch.


Spoiler






> Und auf welcher "Erfahrung" berufst Du Dich?


Es ist für dich vollkommen egal, was ich antworte, du wirst es nur als Waffe benutzen wollen.
Das sieht man bereits an der polemischen schreibweise. Gegenfrage : Wo sammelt man Erfahrung? Google, Bücher, oder doch eventuell während eines 24 Jahre langen Lebens. *zwinker*


> Und was bitte machen wir hier? Wir bringen Dir Argumente, die Du nicht einsehen willst! *Du bist hier echt nicht der einzig logisch denkende Mensch. *Im  Gegenteil! Du beharrst so verkrampft auf Deine Meinung, dass Du schon  Steine scheißt! Entspann Dich mal, sonst platzt Dir noch was...


Dir ist wohl schon was geplatzt 
Ich sagte bereits, ich versuche dich zu ignorieren. und das ziemlich neutral.
Es scheint, dass obwohl du älter zu sein scheinst, es dir doch an Selbstkontrolle und Introspektion fehlt. Du meinst hoffentlich nicht, das käme im Alter von allein. Spezialisten die zudem mit Selbstreflexion nichts anfangen können gibt es genug.
Btw, nein, bin nicht der einzig logisch denkende Mensch. Aber ob du dazugehörst, stell ich mal dahin. 
Darum habe ich auch keinen Beweggrund weiter mit dir rumzublödeln. Du verstehst nichtmal warum du gerate tust, was du tust. Wäre das der Fall, könntest du auch mit Indoctrination was anfangen. Das verstehst du jetzt wohl nicht. Ich liebe Ironie. 
Blinde Flamer Wut, und das von einem 30 jährigen.

Und zu meiner "Erfahrung", die du so spöttisch ansprichst:
Nimm dir ein paar Jahre und schlag dich durch Scorsese, Kubrick, David Lnych und jeden Film mit schwer verdaulicher Kost, so als Gehirn-Vorspeise. Dann: Suche dir ein  philosophisches Werk deiner Wahl aus ( Logik ist eine philosophische  Disziplin..) Mach das ein paar dutzend male, bis  du verstehst wie ( nicht mal worüber) ein Seneca, Aristoteles oder Nietzsche etc, argumentieren , und versuch dich erst gar nicht an Kant. Dann können wir darüber reden, wer "logischer" denkt. Klingt arrogant? hm, naja du hast mich mehrmals beleidigt, von daher interessiert mich das kein Stück, was du robot, besonders du von mir hälst.


Kann man nicht irgendwie Personen auf Ignore setzen?


----------



## TimeShift (27. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> euch ist klar, dass Fachpressen die Spiele vor den Kunden bekommen? so wie... alle Spiele?


 
DAS ist schon klar - allerdings wird es gerade in einigen Tests offensichtlich, dass die Publisher nicht nur das Spiel vorab liefern....sondern teilweise oder gar völlig die Bewertung vorwegnehmen bzw. vorwegschreiben.

Deals Marke "Einverstanden, wir geben dem Spiel eine Wertung oberhalb der 90%, wenn wir es exklusiv vor allen anderen testen dürfen" sind offensichtlich gebräuchlich. Mich kotzt es mittlerweile sogar richtiggehend an, dass man die Tests nur noch mit abgeschlossenem Rhetorikkurs lesen darf, damit man auf die kleinen, versteckten Hinweise, die der Redakteur gerade noch so einbauen durfte, ohne vom Publisher einen Tadel für die nicht vertragsgemäß formulierte "Werbung" in Form von "dann bekommt ihr die nächsten Spiele nicht mehr vor den anderen!" kassieren zu dürfen.

Das komplette Tests für PC-Spiele beispielsweise vollständig auf Tests mit Konsolenversionen auf den Konsolen der Publisher selbst ablaufen, spricht da schon Bände.


----------



## robotbug (27. März 2012)

@ CyrionXS
Und schon wieder hast Du deinen post nachträglich geändert....

Wenn Du jemanden ignorieren willst, dann gehe auf sein Profil, dort findest Du sie Einstellungen.  

Im weiteren: du bist einfach nur noch lustig


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

naja, kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
z.B. und es war wirklich mein erstes Suchergebnis
assassin's creed II - Reviews, Articles, People, Trailers and more at Metacritic
Jede Plattform hat ihre eigenen Wertungen.

Und nur weil ein Spiel über 90% bekommt, ist das Ergebnis nicht gleich beeinflusst.

Ich würde dem Spiel abzüglich Steuerungs und Quest bugs, zudem dem miesen Sound, der beknackten Renn Animation und der Konsolenportierung wegen 70% geben. Aber darum gehts im Spiel nicht. Mir hat die Story samt Ende auserordentlich gefallen. Gefühlsmäßige 93% sind drin.

@robot. Yop, und die ganze Mühe nur für dich .Du kannst übrigens jede Änderung nachverfolgen. Meine Aussage bleibt diesselbe.
aber hey, wenigstens bin ich noch lustig, du beleidigst andere,  verlierst die Kontrolle, das mit 30, Das ist schon nicht mehr lustig. Und danke für den Tipp, du bist jetzt auf Ignore, mal schaun wie wie erwachsen du damit klarkommst.


----------



## robotbug (27. März 2012)

@Cyrion
Hab Dich auf ignore, weil Du es wohl nicht schaffst. Soviel zum Thema über Dich aufregen...  

Ach, ich hab Dir ne private mail geschickt-aber Du findest wohl nicht Dein Postfach...


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

Jo, nach 2 maliger Bitte, danke ich dir dieser nachgekommen zu sein


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (27. März 2012)

Natürlich ist das DLC - Problem - übrigens nicht "unser", sondern das vieler Spieler - unabhängig von dem Problem mit dem Ende - aber nur soweit es den First Day - DLC betrifft. Wenn Bioware allerdings einen (kostenpflichtigen) DLC zur Korrektur/Erklärung des Endes bringt, welches die Trilogie definitiv fortsetzt, dann steht das in direktem Zusammenhang mit dem Ende von ME 3. Ein "anderes", weil gewünschtes Ende wäre allerdings ebenso lächerlich. Jede der drei Möglichkeiten (Korrektur, Erklärung, schlicht anderes Ende) ist keine gute Lösung.

Der Umstand, dass perfekte Wertungen vor Release - teils direkt nach der Goldfassung - gegeben werden, spricht nicht für die Wertung. Nein, die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass diese Wertungen vertragsgemäß stattgefunden haben. Damit will ich nicht die PCG - Wertung angreifen. Aber auch dort sind teils unterklärliche Wertungen vorhanden (sehr auffällig: DA 2; aber auch ME 3 scheint die gewollte Kurve festzusetzen). Die frühen Wertungen sind in aller Regel kaum ernst zu nehmen.

Übrigens, die gängige Erklärung dafür, dasss indizierte Spiele nicht mal erwähnt werden dürfen, lautet regelmäßig, dass bereits die Erwähnung in den Magazinen Werbung sein soll.


----------



## CyrionXS (27. März 2012)

Nehme wir an, der dlc wird kostenfrei. Das Große Spoilerfinale wird verschoben damit alle es relativ zeitnah zusammen erleben können. (letzteres wurde von Bioware-mitarbeitern angekündigt)
Wäre das Problem damit verschwunden`?


----------



## TimeShift (27. März 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Nehme wir an, der dlc wird kostenfrei. Das Große Spoilerfinale wird verschoben damit alle es relativ zeitnah zusammen erleben können. (letzteres wurde von Bioware-mitarbeitern angekündigt)
> Wäre das Problem damit verschwunden`?


 
wenn mit dieser "Korrektur" die Logikfehler ausgemerzt werden (NUR darum geht es mir - wie schon erwähnt: Sterben darf der Char ruhig und gerne. Ich habe in Rollenspielen und in den Romanen, die ich bisher geschrieben habe, schon unzählige, in hunderten von Stunden und ausführlichsten Charakterbeschreibungen geformte Persönlichkeiten mehr oder minder spektakulär, manch einen sogar peinlich-nebensächlich, über die Klinge springen lassen. Gehört mit dazu und schließt die Charakterentwicklung ultimativ ab), DANN wäre es denke ich legitim und o.k.

Das einigen Leuten das Ende wie es aktuell ist....naja....es gibt auch Leute, die fahren ans Meer, ohne auch nur einen Tag an der Sonne zu verbringen und meinen, sie hätten einen tollen Urlaub erlebt. Heißt aber nicht, dass andere Urlauber, die gerne am Strand gewesen wären, sich nicht beschweren dürfen...


----------



## robotbug (27. März 2012)

Mal zum Thema hier:
ich denke manche Entwickler kriegen kalte Füße, weil sie merken welchen Einfluß unzufriedene Spieler haben können. Denn wenn BIOWARE nur aufgrund der Proteste das Ende abändert, dann ist das ein deutliches Zeichen für die andren publisher/entwickler, dass sie doch nicht völlige Handlungsfreiheit für ihr Produkt haben. Was ja nichts schlechtes sein muss. Es kann ja auch als Weckruf verstanden werden stärker die community einzubeziehen. 
Denn mal ehrlich: viele regen sich über DLCs-in ihrer jetzigen Form-auf. Gekauft werden sie trotzdem, sonst würde sich ja das Geschäft nicht lohnen. Ich denke aber-und das ist nur meine Vermutung-dass BIOWARE hier neue Wege auslotet wie weit sie mit ihrer DLC-Politik gehen können. Sollte ein, für manche hier, logischeres Ende per DLC kostenpflichtig nachgeliefert werden, dann wäre das meiner Meinung nach Betrug. 
Das es anders geht zeigt CD Project mit THE WITCHER Teil eins und jetzt auch mit Teil 2. Ein ziemlich umfangreicher patch wird kostenlos angeboten. Das hätten sich andere Firmen richtig Geld kosten lassen...


----------



## TimeShift (27. März 2012)

@robotbug:

Naja, ich sags mal so: Bei Oblivion gab es nen "tolles" DLC namens "Pferderüstungen. Was DA an der Fanbase passiert ist, war ziemlich bezeichnend und dürfte mit ein Grund sein, warum es bei Skyrim jetzt eben so eine Mod-Szene gibt, die von Bethesda sogar offiziell unterstützt und gefördert wird. Eben WEIL man mitgekriegt hat, was passiert, wenn mal so ein RICHTIGER Shitstorm loslegt.

Software2000 ist an so einem Shitstorm übrigens untergegangen. Heute kennt man die Softwareschmiede nur noch ein wenig bei Wikipedia - das wars dann aber auch schon.

Bioware hat(te) den Ruf, ein Story-Schwergewicht zu sein, dass fabelhafte RPGs, brilliante Storys, die rundum rund, logisch und verzückend sind zu produzieren. Sicher lag und liegt die Meßlatte mit ME3 da ziemlich hoch, 

Ich wills mal so formulieren: Wenn man sich einen Dacia kauft und innerhalb von 6 Monaten die Türhalterung durchrostet, so dass die Fahrertür nicht mehr ordentlich schließt, dann akzeptiert man das, weil man ja nichts anderes erwartet hat. Wenn man sich dagegen einen Mercedes kauft und dann nach einem Jahr feststellt, dass die Radmuttern Rostflecken bekommen, platzt einem der Kragen - eben WEIL man mit einer anderen Erwartungshaltung an das Fahrzeug und die Marke heran getreten ist. Entsprechendes hätte man von Bioware beim Ende erwartet....eben die "nochmal zwei Wochen extra, damit wir das wirklich rund hin bekommen. Es soll schließlich episch, logisch und für jeden, egal ob Paragon oder Renegade, ein episches Gefühl bieten...und gleichzeitig noch den Hunger auf MEHR Infos, auf nochmaliges Durchspielen wecken. Denn wer weiss - vielleicht hat man ja was übersehen?"-Haltung, die man bisher kannte.

Und was haben wir für nen Ende? Pipi von der Stange, wie wirs schon bei Human Revolution fast 1:1 gesehen haben - oder beim Ur-Deus Ex anno 99.


----------



## CyrionXS (28. März 2012)

EDIT: habs mir anders überlegt, führt nur den Teufelskreis weiter.
Aber folgende Sichtweise könnte vielleicht für ein paar Minuten von euch emuliert werden:
Ihr glaubt ihr seid die Opfer von Biowares (wenn schon dann EAs) Geld Maschinerie, und erkennt nicht, dass ihr die, die was mit MEs Ende anfangen können, zu Opfern macht.
Habe nie verstanden wie man behaupten kann, jemand hätte nicht gesehen, was er gesehen hat.
What has been seen, cannot be unseen.
And ive seen a good ending.
Du hast es nicht, aber du bist nicht ich.


Spoiler



( Es geht nur anders herum. Hat man etwas begriffen, kann man eher eine Aussage darüber treffen, ob jemand das selbe begriffen hat oder nicht. Jemand unwissendes kann jedoch nicht beurteilen, was der andere weiß. Unwissen ist hier äquivalent zu Logiklücken. Wissen, zu Logikfüllern. )



Kein Streit, ganz chillig . Nur meine letzte Aussage. Lass ich einfach so stehen. Eventuell kommt ihr mal auf den Gedanken die Sichtweise anderer aufzugreifen. Eure, wie schlecht das Ende ist, habt ihr ja seit Anbeginn darlegen können, und ihr habt durch die Medien sogar bei Bioware Gehör gefunden. Wär mal Zeit das Megaphon abzulegen, denn ihr wurdet schon gehört. Ihr seid nämlich nicht die einzigen Geschädigten, ihr habt nämlich neu Geschädigte zurückgelassen, denen es zuvor gut ging und nun beleidigt sind, da ihr liebgewonnenes Ende auf einmal Mist sein soll.


----------



## robotbug (28. März 2012)

Ich leugne ja nicht die große Erwartungen an BIOWARE, oder die allgemein schlechte DLC-Politik. BETHESDA hat ja selber zwei umfangreiche addons rausgebracht-bei BIOWARE wären das locker zehn DLCs gewesen...
Und BETHESDA hat ja mit der ELDER SCROLLS Reihe deshalb so eine große Fangemeinde, weil 1)die Spiele selber NOCH richtige Rollenspiele sind und 2) diese Spiele durch das construction kit für mods aus der community geöffnet wurden. 
ich bin mir sicher, dass der Erfolg niedriger ausfallen würde , wenn man TES nicht modden könnte. 

Für mich ist die starke story der einzige Grund, warum ich Spiele von BIOWARE kaufe. Denn nüchtern betrachtet ist die Spielmechanik 08/15: die Missionen sind mir zu kurz, das Kampfsystem für ein Rollenspiel zu einfach, dass Skillsystem ist in manchen shootern umfangreicher. 
Ich habe mir selber DAO 2 nur wegen der story angetan. Ich wusste vorher nicht, dass die Gebiete dermaßen stark wiederverwertet werden! Ich warte immer noch auf ein paar gute mods, die wenigstens ein wenig Abwechslung in leveldesign bringen-aber darauf werde ich noch LANGE Zeit warten. 

Für mich ist DAO 2 ein guter Beweis, wie man künstlerisch ein Spiel schlecht macht. Aber das fällt dann ja acuh unter künstlerische Freihet die paar levels fürs ganze Spiel wiederzuverwerten...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (28. März 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach wird das Problem nicht behoben, wenn auch ein kostenloser DLC das Ende abändert oder korrigiert. Das ist nur das Eingestehen eines Fehlers. Niemand könnte sich damit zufrieden geben. Denn alle Käufer haben dann ein Spiel mit einem "falschen" Ende gespielt - ein einmaliger FAIL in der Spielegeschichte !

Die einzige "Rettung" (übertrieben ausgedrückt) für Bioware besteht darin, für Interessierte die Erklärung für das Finale per DLC oder einfacher Erklärung nachzuliefern. Wenn dann die Indoktrinationstheorie bestätigt wird, auch gut. Ich denke aber nicht, dass Bioware noch zu solchen Enden, die eher verschwurbelt philosophisch daherkommen, fähig ist. Nein, es könnte sogar sein, dass sie sich wenig (ein einfacher Traum) bis nichts dabei gedacht haben. Die Größe des Teams, dass bei Bioware an ME gesessen hat, spielt doch kaum eine Rolle. Denn die Zeit war knapp für ME 3, sehr knapp. Schon ME 2 stand 18 Monate nach ME 1 in den Regalen, bei ME 3 waren es nun 20 Monate. Viel Zeit ist das nicht, und der Publisher macht sicher einige weitere Vorgaben (um DLC zu ermöglichen).


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (28. März 2012)

Wobei ich allerdings auch sagen muss: die Indoktrinationstheorie hat bei einigen Youtube - Videos einiges für sich, allerdings auch der Forbes - Artikel und dieser Blog. Noch nie in der Spielegeschichte ist ein Spielende so diskutiert worden wie das von ME 3. Vielleicht zu viel der Ehre für die ME - Serie...


----------



## CyrionXS (29. März 2012)

Die Ursache, dass viele über ME entrüstet sind, lass ich zu großem Teil Bioware zu Schulden kommen.
Erklärung wie folgt:
Dass z.B. die Indoktrinationstheorie, die sich als eines der Leitthemen  durch ME1-3 zieht, einen anderen Hintergrund als  Kontrollverlustes/Willensfreiheit besitzt, kann wohl schwer bestritten  werden.
 -soweit einverstanden?-
 Und "Kontrollverlust/freier Wille" ist Thema der Psychologie, Biologie, teils der Physik und großteils der Philosophie.
( Freier Wille – Wikipedia )
 Bioware hat das erst im 3ten Teil einigermaßen deutlich gemacht hat.  Sonst hätten viele das Spiel schon nach dem 1ten Teil im Regal stehen  lassen können, ohne Geld für ein Produkt auszugeben, das nicht ihren Interessen entspricht.
   Dann gäbe es logischerweise auch keine Welle der betrogenen Gemüter. (Darunter haben In Philosophie interessierte Spieler, unabhängig davon ob sie richtig interpretieren oder nicht, eine größere Affinität zum Spiel.)
   Betrug, da Bioware viele nicht wissen ließ, was sie erwartet.
   Bioware trägt demnach die Verantwortung. Man hätte das also schon auf der Verpackung klarmachen sollen: 
_"Ein Actionspiel-Epos mit Rollenspiel-elementen und philisophischer Hintergrundhandlung."
_Ob es dann noch jemand gekauft hätte sei dahingestellt, Aber wäre wenigstens kein Betrug. Und darauf läuft es letztendlich ja hinaus. Dass Bioware keine Versprechen abgibt, die sie nicht halten können.

Aber mal ganz abseits davon.


> Das ist nur das Eingestehen eines Fehlers.


wohl eher etwas zwischen Kulanz und Öffentlichkeitsdruck. Bioware steht immernoch zu ihrem Ende. Der DLC soll nur das Ende etwas"aufklären", da ja so gefordert





> Denn alle Käufer haben dann ein Spiel mit einem "falschen" Ende gespielt


Ok, das finde ich jetzt interessant, ich wusste nicht, dass ein *neues* Ende kommt und damit das alte falsch  war? poste doch bitte einen Link, in dem Bioware ein alternierendes  Ende definitiv ankündigt.


> . Ich denke aber nicht, dass Bioware noch zu solchen Enden, die eher verschwurbelt philosophisch daherkommen, fähig ist.


Dann wohl lieber verschwurbelt religiös.


----------



## hifumi (1. April 2012)

Hier noch etwas neues: Choose Language | BioWare Social Network



> Klencory is famously claimed by the eccentric volus billionare Kumum Shol. He claims that a vision of a higher being told him to seek on Klencory the “lost crypts of beings of light”. These entities were supposedly created at the dawn of time to protect organic life from synthetic “machine devils”.



Beings of light - das Kind am Ende. Die Sache mit "protect organic life" passt auch zu gut zu dessen Intention, um ein Zufall zu sein. Und diese Beschreibung stammt aus Mass Effect 1.
Man könnte natürlich sagen, dass Kumum Shol einfach nur verrückt war, und Shepard aber die Beschreibung dieses Planeten gelesen hat und sie zum zentralen Bestandteil der Vision während der Indoktrination gemacht hat.
Übrigens hat ein User in dem Forum da schon vor zwei Jahren, anhand dieser kleinen Passage, das Ende richtig vorausgedeutet.


----------

